# ANOTHER MIRACLE cycle buddies - Oct/Nov 05



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd start a thread

Succotash - IVF Starting stims - 27/9/05 ds Nov 03

Suzy - IVF d/r since 21/9/05, blood test 27/9/05  - Jake born 27/12/04

Sher - IVF d/r Sept on buserilin and metformin  2 boys 7 and 3

Hun - IVF - fresh cycle IVF d/r starting Oct Henry Charles - 8/11/04

Emma73 - starting IVF November  Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin 

Karen1 - IVF ED On progynova Ds born 21/5/04

Reading through this it looks as if we've all got bfps already, which I guess we all have.

Hope all the details are correct,

Suzy


----------



## suzy

Hi,

Well, its been raining here for two days and I've been at a loose end - been eating too much chocolate and crisps and feeling bad about it. No side effects really to the synarel, but I've had a few mild headaches that I would hardly notice were it not for the fact that I'm on a drug that can cause them. Ds is getting a cold and was up in the night coughing - I sound like a right whinge at the moment. Just feel out of sorts I guess.

How is everyone doing?

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Nice Work Suzy. I am on a list again! I have got suprefact this time for d/r which you inject - i hated sniffing, and it was cheaper!
Have you had your baseline yet?
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

HI Hun,

We don't have baselines in our clinic (I dont' think). I have a blood test for oestrogen I think this morning and if its low enough then start stims tonight or tomorrow. My dh has gone away with work for the night last night and boy I really noticed his absence. I felt like a single mum and now have great empathy with what they go through. Best bit was having a big bed all to myself though 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

oohhhh- I'm on a list - OH MY GOD!!!!! I always knew that time flies but I cannot believe that I am due to have my scan on Monday! Have no idea if I am going to be on the long or short protocol - last time they put me on the short - but if they do that again then I could be stimming very soon! All very very scary. 

I'm already eating too much - cant diet with IVF commong up but shouldnt be the pig I am either! Right - gotta go - I'm having to e-bay my household contents on e-bay to raise the cash for my treatment. How sad is that!!

Emma


----------



## karen1

Hi, can I join your thread? 

Ive been on the abroadies thread, but as I have already got a daughter born 21.5.04 on my first ivf cycle, I feel abit of a fraud as most of the lovely ladies on there are trying for their first.  I rarely join in with the abroadies as I feel abit selfish moaning about how I'm feeling when I am already blessed with a child.

Heres my story.....after my daughter was born I did FET and 2 more ivf cycles - all bfn.  I have poor egg quality so I'm now going down the DE route.

Am currently on Progynova and are going to Altra Vita in Moscow on 9th October for DE.  The ET should be 6 days later. 

Having had one child I thought it would be enough, but I long for a sibling for my daughter.  I just desperately want to give her a brother or sister (if that makes sense!)

Karen xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Suzy- have you started stabbing yet?

Succotash - how was your baseline...are you off and stabbing?

Emma - hi sweetie, hope you are feeling pos about your forthcoming cycle, and nowe you have some company those doubts are ebbing away.

Karen - Hi and welcome to the thread. Treatment in Moscow sounds very exciting. Wishing you all the luck in the world (well nearly all so long as some is left for the rest of us!!)

lol and have a happy w/e
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everybody,

Karen - welcome to the thread. Moscow - how fabulous. How come you are going to Moscow or do you live there? I know what you mean about longing for another baby, and I think that we are entitled to long for one, in the same way that women without fertility issues want another child.

Emma - how you going? You made me smile when you mentioned that you have started eating, as I am just the same. I have all these good intentions of eating healthily and not eating crap or rubbish foods, but when it comes down to it, its like now I am going through IVF, I feel I have to have all these food rewards, to make life more pleasurable and you can bet that they're not fresh fruit and vegetalbes. It makes me feel awful, and I hate myself for it, but can't seem to do anything to stop myself. Still when it comes down to it, I really believe that it matters little what you do during the cycle, and that the drugs and chance takes over (that is apart from the obvious like drinking yourself stupid or scubadiving)

Hun - where are you at?

I've started stabbing last night on 188 of gonal f. Having a blood test on Wednesday. The weather here is just picture perfect today. We are off to a childs birthday party (Emma - another opportunity to feast on absolute crap !!! Will have to make sure I am nowhere near the party food). Can't say I really enjoy the birthday party thing, but feel I must go as it'll soon be my son's turn. I think I have cystitis again, which is a real pain as its just the thing you don't want in the middle of an ivf cycle.

Have a good weekend everyone,

Suzy


----------



## karen1

Hi Hun and Suzy, thanks for the welcome!  

We decided to go to Moscow because we need DE and they have no waiting list.  Also the donors are fair, just like me. Going next sunday and getting quite excited about it, just hope it works.  Dont think I can handle another bfn!

Have another scan booked tomorrow - just to check lining.  Hope everythings ok, as feeling quite bloated, dont know if anyone else has had those symptoms taking progynova?

Good luck to you all, I hope all your dreams come true  

Karen xx


----------



## emma73

Hi  everyone - well - today I called my clinic as i am on Day 1 of my cycle - what is it you al call it - Wicked witch Aunt Flow or someting lol

I was meant to going for pre-tx scan today but rescheduled due to an appointment I had today with a consultant re my last prem labour/pregnancy. I was very nervous and wrote down a list of questions with space to take notes. My dearest mum rearranged her day as dp at college and only when we half way there did I check the appointment card and realise I had the wong month. 

To say I'm not with it is and understatement. Everything is ready to go with regard to my IVF - except for my smear results. Have been waiting 3 weeks now. Its a total pain   as I would have been downregging from tomorrow but will have to wait a few weeks now - unless they happen to come in tomorrow. 

I range from feeling so excited to thinking "Stuff this" - is that normal?? Or am I going mad. Suz - I read today somehting that made me feel very good about eating - it said that toxins are stored in our fat and not to diet at all before TX as it releases all the toxins and they bad for our eggs. I'm reaching for the chocolate as I type!!


Weclome to our wee thread Karen - Moscow sounds so exciting - I do hope it works for you! I'm feeling better Hun - less worried about all the things that were worrying me - just worried in case it dosent work now!  How you going Suz - how is it doing it all with a baby??

Right - im nervous about tomorrow so am going to go and try and chill. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone - as I said to say I'm not with it is an understatement. 

Lots of love for now 

Emma xx


----------



## suzy

Hi Everyone,

No change for me, just keep on stabbing and sniffing. Have to set the alarm on my mobile phone to make me remember. Yesterday forgot to set the alarm and was 1/2 hour late. In the morning, I have co-incided my sniffing with coronation street at 8 (in Australia on cable TV), which I'm addicted to and apparently is way behind the UK.

My ds has a bad cough at the moment, and so isn't sleeping well, poor little thing. He also wakes me with his coughing, so tonight, might wear ear plugs and put dh on baby duty. Yesterday we went for a picnic by the water. It was a real stinker - 33 degrees and again, I left my gonal f out in the cupboard as it says one open, you don't need to refrigerate it. Still, did the same last time and it still worked.

I'm still getting headaches and the occasional twinge in the ovary. Last time, I remember having a lot of discomfort in the ovaries. Not sure how soon it happened during stims. 

Emma - I'm feeling excited along with a sense of dread - I so don't want to keep having to go through this. And I know we were lucky to get our bfps first time, but I still don't think anyone deserves to have to go through ivf at all. Good luck tomorrow, Emma, they must monitor you more with scans in Edinburgh, we have lots of blood tests not so many scans.

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## Succotash

Hi all,

I've been MIA due to computer problems and ds having a stinker of a cold. I've been frantically hand washing to prevent me catching it and so far so good. How are you all doing? I need to do a bit of catching up.

Suzy - you have my sympathies with your lo being unwell. Hope he gets better soon. Can't believe your temperatures over there. We're just gearing up for winter and I've even had the heating on. My goodness Corrie at 8 am. Then again it probably beats (that dreadful) Fiona whatsername on GMTV. I'm eating what I like too. I figure that now is not the time to deprive myself.

Emma - sorry to hear that your smear results are going to hold things up for you. Fingers crossed that you get them soon so that you can get going. I lived in Edinburgh as a student and loved it so much. I regularly try to persuade DH to move there. (I am a Scot so am in self-imposed exile!).

Hun - where abouts are you in treatment? Are you d/r? Hope it's going OK.

Karen - my goodness Sunday is almost here. Are you making a bit of a holiday of it or is it just there and then back? It sounds great. My DH used to work in St Petersburg and we've been talking of going there and Moscow for a holiday but something always seems to get in the way. Maybe next year. You asked about bloating on progynova. I was prescribed it on my last fresh cycle after transfer and I felt quite crazy on it. Very bloated and very constipated (sorry if TMI).

Sher - hope you're OK.

I'm now on day 8 of stims and good grief hasn't time flown. My baseline scan was all OK and my scan yesterday showed 9 follies so hopefully they will have eggs in them. Reason I say this was on my first cycle (bfp) I had more follies than eggs and on my second cycle I had more eggs than follies. So it's anyone's guess. My only concern at the moment is that I have one follie much bigger than the others and I'm just hoping that this is not going to cause problems. I am trying to be sanguine about the whole thing as there is not a lot I can do about it. <sigh>

I'm doing OK and I really think that the acupuncture is helping me keep my feet on the ground and be reasonably balanced. Lots of twinges in my ovaries and am very bloated and very thirsty. I'm drinking gallons of water. Having another scan tomorrow so here's hoping my lead follie isn't up to mischief.

Best wishes to you all, Succotash


----------



## karen1

Hi everyone,

Succotash 9 follicles, thats good!  And it only takes one 

Emma, hope you get your results back soon.  Its so frustrating waiting for them.  I had to have loads done a few months ago and it left like they took a lifetime to come back.

Suzy, I hope your son is getting better.  Think a cold is much worse in a hot climate.  Cant believe how warm it is out there.  My dh loves Austrailia and would like to move out there, think the temperature would be too much for me.

We are making a holiday out of Moscow. Really looking forward to seeing the sights as to be honest its not a place that I would have ever thought about going. Really nervous about the treatment, just hope it works, dont think I could handle another bfn

Karen xx


----------



## omnad

girls,
Sorry haven't been posting lately as been very ill, somehow managed to develope pneumonia and ET was postponed. I know what you mean with trying to avoid catching it from kids. My kids are not the source for a change, I am a GP so a bit difficult to avoid sick people. Anyhow am feeling much better and having a scan tomorrow and if all well maybe ET this friday or early next week.

Karen- hope all goes well in Moscow and you have a nice time too  

Succotash- 9 follies sound really good, I have lots of follies, but not a lot of eggs. I think it's something to do with pco. when is your ec?

Suzy- sniffing and stabbing, how exciting. when is your first scan?  

Hun- I hope you are well  

Sharon xxx


----------



## Hun

Hi All,

Suzy, glad the stabbing is going OK. Hope your little boy is getting better - colds are really doing the rounds here.

Succotash - Gosh nearly at EC!!! I didn't realise you were so advanced in your cycle.  Sounds like things are going well, and heres hoping that those follies have lots of lovely eggs in them. I hope your little one is getting better too.

Emma- Sorry its been a frustrating few days for you. Did you start D/r? I know what you mean about swinging backwards and forwards, between feeling really pos, and feeling like its all sheer madness.

Karen - Moscow sounds great. Sorry if I've missed the info but is this your first time having tx abroad?

Sharon - Pneumonia sounds nasty! Hope youre on the mend, and those embies are snuggling safely in by the weekend. Good luck for ET.

I too have been wobbly about tx- whereas last time I was SOOOO excited about the whole thing, this time I feel real trepidation about the fear of faliure, juggling work and motherhood and cycling. Not really sure why. Plus the recent spate of  'natural miracles' have been such good news, and yet have made me feel that perhaps we haven't left it long enough of trying naturally before starting tx again. Its such a toughie.

Plus I am starting d/r on the 10th Oct, but my baseline isn't until 4th Nov. This means nearly 4 weeks D/r - basically to fit in with clinic theatre schedules. Feel decidely depressed about the tought of feeling cr*p with the d/ring for so long - and I know theres not a lot I or anyone can do about it - just the way AF fell last month.

Are any of you planning to take your embies to blastocyst? If so did you do it last time? We are aiming to maximise our chances by doing blastocysts this time, but i was successful on a day 2 transfer with henry, so still feeling a bit mixed up about this too.

Lots of love to you all   
hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Succotash - well done on your follies and glad to hear about those twinges and bloating, sounds like things are moving. You're right about being sanguine - there's not much you can do about it. Sanguine is such a big word - I'm impressed, don't think I can even spell it! 

karen - have a lovely holiday in Moscow. Will you still be able to log in and post??

Sher - OMG - pneumonia you poor thing!! I'm also a GP, but during my last ivf and the whole of my pg, I was well without any infections (now I am only working one day a week).  I felt really resentful of my job at times, especially on one Saturday when I saw 8 people with diarrhoea and vomiting. 

Hun - no wonder you are peeved about the d/r for such a long time. They made me do it for two extra days because of theatre schedules and I was peeved (but now am considerably less peeved after reading about your clinic). How did you go with d/r on your last cycle? Did you have much in the way of side effects. I know what you mean about your feelings about having another cycle. I feel a great trepidation about the fear of failure too, as if I've had my fair share of luck now, so its bound to fail. And I have a fear of how I'll cope with another baby and particularly if it was twins - I had pnd with my ds - and am still on treatment - and even though once I started anti-depressants it got better really quickly, I still feel some anxiety about it. 
We are growing ours to blastocysts. We did with the last cycle too. We had 12 fertilized and got three blastocysts. Two were transferred and one is still a frostie. How many did you transfer to get your ds?

Em - how ya doin?? 

Well its another hot one today - said to get up to 33 again. Might take ds for a swim this afternoon. He is much better, slept really well last night, and his cough has mostly gone, but he now sounds like he smokes 30 a day when he does cough . Me and dh have a box of Lindt choccies in the fridge and we are eating one a night after dinner, but I've already broken this and had an extra one this morning - then its the inevitable slippery slope to eating the whole lot. At least I have and excuse (goes something like this ....... But I'm having ivf and drugs and injections and my tummy huuuuuuurrrrts ) During my pg, I ate so many Lindt balls that the girls at work said I was going to give birth to a Lindt Ball  . Also trying to control my intake of tea and coffee. Yesterday had one coffee and four teas - a definate improvement on before - but still pretty poor!

Everyone seems to be having scans. I'm having blood tests, and haven't had a scan yet. I've been stimming now for 5 days and had a blood test this morning for oestrogen levels - they were 900 (I remember last time they were 15,000 and went up to 40,000 - I remember thinking that is was amazing that your level can go from less than 80 to 40,000 in 10 days and you not really feel any different) I am having some pain in the ovaries and last night had a couple of panadol, so thats a good sign. 

Hope everyone is doing well,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

Hi all - i havent got my contact lenses in yet so have just skim read - and have been up since 6:00 am thanks to my darling son  

So glad to hear that its not just me thats feeling so funny about another IVF cycle- Hun your words struck a chord with me as I have been feeling that the whole thing is a bit of a hassle, what with the scans and time at hospital with looking after Luke too !! 

I went for my first scan yesterday and to put it mildly it was all a bit of a shock to my system. The clinic shares the same doors to where I was looked after during my twin pregnancy AND the neonatal Unit AND the labour ward. i was ok during my scan but started to get a bit edgy when I was being given the drugs. i didnt like my nurse - she was nippy with me when I asked her if my smear results were in, and the Dr scanning me mumbled about not being able to find my womb or ovaries and mumbled on and on about my left ovay being quiet!! So naturally I'm lying there thinking - "oh no, my pregnancy has killed my ovaries and has moved my womb". it hasnt obviously - I was just lying funny - but he didnt move me - he just had a good rummage around with the probe OUCH!!!

So - I'm waffling here, as we were leaving (my mum came with me and DP and Luke - she gave us lift and watched luke) I started to feel a bit panicky in the car park and and thought my legs were going to buckle from under me - just like how I felt when i realised I must be in labour - and then in the car I completely broke down. Not a good start me thinks!!

It took me a good 10 mins to pull myself togther -all I could say was that I just didnt think I could go through with it. Actually starting has brought back so many feelings and also it has now become a reality. I should be feeling excited - not upset and scared of either result.  Any way - my god - well done if you are still with me - I thought about it all day yesterday and thought about how I would feel if somebody said to me "Its a miricle - you are pregnant right now". Well - I'd be delighted. So - I am taking a deep breath and going to try and be strong enough to get through this.  I just hope that it dosent happen again when I go back for my next scan.        

So - I have to start dr on day 23 of my cycle, its the 25th of OCtober or something - not going on the sort protocol as originally told - so I dont know what to expect now as this way of doing it is all new for me. The nurse said this way means its longer taking the drugs - I have been told that its shorter by the Sister of the Dep - so am totally and uterlly confused and feel a bit lost there too!! 

Apart from that girls - IM GREAT  

About to go back to bed with my boy - so soryy about the me me me post - will have to get better at doing to  the wee personals!!


Bye for now Emma xxx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi everyone,
Please could you add me to the thread?
I am going for initial consultation in November 30th (argc) and have DD born 10/04/02 (Exeter) We are very excited!!! 
speak soon
Love rowingbeau x


----------



## Hun

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all well. This thread moves at the sort of pace I can just about cope with. Oct/Nov Cycle buddies is mad!!! There are so many people on it I can't keep track of who anyone is! What it does make me realise is that since I last cycled Jan 2004, this site has got a lot bigger!

Rowingbeau - welcome. Congratulations on your dear daughter and sorry to hear about your recent ICSI faliures. Will this be your first tx at ARGC? 

Emma- Sorry to hear you had a rough day on Tues. It must have been very hard going back to the hospital where you went into labour, and spent so much of last year in emotional turmoil. But you have done it now, and whenever you did it was always going to be hard. Think positive, and one day soon you will be introducing Luke to his baby brother or sister. And that moment will make up for all of this madness now! Do the changes to your cycle mean you are switching from a short protocol to a long one?

Suzy - Gosh sounds way too hot for Spring! I'm with you on the lindt balls, except my weakness is mini mars bars. Ohhh and mcvities choc orange digestives - bought a pack at work on Tues and nearly demolished the whole lot then and there.

I weigh half a stone more than I did when I first started tx, and I was determined I was going to get back to my pre-pg weight before any more kids. Have found the combo of stopping b/feeding and going back to work simultaneously very bad for weight gain.... I know I will not feel good when I step on those scales at my baseline app, but now seems like a really bad time to diet, so I am concentrating on healthy eating and smaller portions for the time being. Does anyone else feel particularly unglamorous at the moment too? I saw a friend on Monday who had been to an image consultant last weekend, and she looked fab. It cost her an arm and a leg though, and I feel with tx I can't justify spending anything on myself. In fact when I go shopping these days I don't really enjoy by buying stuff for me anyway - I usually come back with clothes/books/toys for ds. I would quite like a little bit of the old me back for a bit, but one look at my body tells me she has gone forever!!! 

Anyway enough waffling...
love to all
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

An update...

Succotash - IVF Starting stims - 27/9/05. Scan 5/10/05 ds Nov 03

Suzy - IVF d/r since 21/9/05, scan 10/10/05 -  Jake born 27/12/04

Sher - IVF d/r Sept on buserilin and metformin. Scan 5/10/05  2 boys 7 and 3

Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05Henry Charles - 8/11/04

Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05  Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin 

Karen1 - IVF ED On progynova. Going to Moscow for treatment  Ds born 21/5/04

Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05  dd born 10/4/02


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Welcome Rowingbeau

Hun, I know what you mean about pre-baby weight. I am half a stone heavier than I was before I had my ds, and ivf treatment does little for my weight. I instinctively feel that its time to slob around and not do any exercise. And its definately not the time to restrict calories, but maybe its the time to make youself eat more healthily, which is hard, because the stress of it, and sitting around not exercising can easily lead to eating too much junk food. In my last cycle, I'd put on a couple of kilos through it, think the same is happening with this cycle.

Emma - sorry you had a bad time at your appointment. Don't let some insenstive doctor and nurse sway your decision on having IVF though. Sometimes I think that they get desensitized to it, and stop really understanding how difficult it is for people going through it. Its a monumental and brave thing you are doing, don't forget that. And it looks to me as if you are doing a fab job with Luke and will make a great mummy to no.2 (who WILL come along, I'll pray for us)

I've been stimming for a week now, and have just had a scan and there were 17 follies, the largest was 17cm, so I'm delighted that I'm responding, having convinced myself that because I was nearly 40, and my dose had been reduced, I would only get one or two, or none. I don't feel anywhere near the amount of discomfort that I did last time, which is good, but now feel that I am carrying around my little brood inside me and I have to protect them, a bit like a hen sitting on her eggs . My dh did an impression of my fallopian tubes and ovaries yesterday, holding his arms out and puffing his face and then called me a battery hen . It was all in good humour but in fact, that is how I feel. I've now banned him from sex as I don't want him to damage any of my brood . The power we have......! 

Anyway, I have another scan on Monday.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all going OK,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, I don't really belong to this group (Oct/Nov) because I'm not having my consultation until the 10/11 and then I can hopefully start FET straight after that, but as there isn't a thread for me yet I was hoping to hang out here..if thats o.k?

Welldone Suzy on all those follies , fingerscrossed get lots of lovely big eggies soon 

Off to a joint 1st birthday party today for the boys and their 1yr old friends, it's crazy to think we were all in hossie together a yr ago to the day , god it brings a tear to your eye..amazing. I so hope I get to go through it all again.

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi

Can I lurk here to  We are going for consultation on 24th October, could you add me to the thread please, we have DS born July 02 and would love a sibling.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Hi girls

Welcome CJ - We spent most of our tx and pg posting in the same places - hope your well, and sorry to hear about the delay with your tx.

Hi Scruffyted - Good luck with the appointment! Have you got frosties or will it be a fresh cycle?

Suzy -     About your DH doing an impression of your ovaries. Sounds like something mine would do too. When do you think EC will be?

Succotash - Have you had EC yet? If so hope loads of lovely embies are now yours. If not good luck - I am thinking of you and dreading that bit again. I was really sick after the GA I had for EC last lime, but to much of scaredy cat to have sedation instead.

Hi emma - hope you and the lovely Luke are ok. Hi RB and Sharon! 

All fine in the Hunfamily household - Poor Henry has really bad nappy rash (for the first time ever), so much so that we have stopped using wipes, and just dunk him in a warm bath and use a flannel to clean his bum (less screaming that way) and then crawl around for a bit with no nappy on. It got really bad very suddenly, just as his two top teeth have come through. Any other tips?

Well back to work, just 3 hours before the w/e starts - and then Monday is d/r day!!
love Hun xx


----------



## Ali

Hi all

Would you add me to the list.  I started to d/r this morning (day 2).  We attend Aberdeen Fertility clinic and live in Inverness

We have son, Cameron who is 15 months old, and we would like a sibling for him.

Love Ali


----------



## Ali

Forgot to say we are having ivf using donor sperm, same donor as we had for Cameron.

Love Ali


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Hun

We haven't any frosties left now so it will be a fresh cycle, if they let us as I've posted before, i develop a polyp when on the drugs which is not good and they have to remove before they put the embryos back!! ( please let us get that far!)

Re tips for nappy rash, whenever our DS had it really bad, I used egg white. Put it on all over the rash, let it dry before putting nappy on, worked wonders!! I used to apply it morning and bedtime and in between used cream.

Love Scruffyted x


----------



## Succotash

Hello everyone,

Wow, our little thread is coming on a pace.  Great to see more buddies.  Hope I can keep up.

Karen1 - I guess you must be getting ready to go to Moscow now.  Good luck with it sweetie.  

Sher - poor you catching pneumonia.  Glad that it won't interfere too much with your treatment.  Lots of luck with your transfer.  

Hun - I'm not surprised you're dreading your d/r, that's quite a long time.  I only had to do one week this time and it was much better.  You asked about blasts.  We haven't done blasts yet and DS was day 3 transfer.  If we get enough good quality embryos we will be going for blast this time.  Last time we started with 16 eggs (doubt we'll replicate that this time given # of follies), 15 mature, 11 fertilised, 2 arrested, 9 embies.  One not suitable for transfer or cryo so left with 8.  7 x grade 1 and 1 x grade 2 varying from 5 - 9 cells.  Clinic like to see 8 x 8-cell grade 1 embies to go for blast so we were border-line last time. 
        I'm with you on the weight gain thing.  I too am half a stone heavier than pre-pg.  Curiously I was back to pre-pg weight after about 4 months but then once DS cut back on his feeds I continued troughing and piled the weight back on!
        Sorry to hear about Henry's nappy rash.  DS has had it bad a couple of times.  Wish I'd known about Scruffyted's suggestion of egg white though.  I just cleaned in water only then used Drapolene cream instead of Sudocrem.  DS's was a reaction to eating a soy yogurt though (took a while to realise that).

Suzy - that's a cracking number of follicles (boom, boom!).  Well done you.  I very much doubt if my DH would be able to do an impersonation of swollen ovaries.  Once when I had a cold he asked me if my fallopian tube was blocked.  He meant eustation tube.   I nearly wet myself with laughter.  

Emma - sorry to read of your traumas but glad that you have a plan of action and can move forward with treatment.

Rowingbeau - hi and welcome to our thread.  I'll be very interested to hear how you get at ARGC as we plan to go there if this cycle is a bust (it's good to have a plan).

CJ - I found DS's first birthday a huge emotional milestone.  I sort of felt, phew, he's survived a year I can relax a bit.  Then I read somewhere that this is a common feeling, like a primitive response from caveman times when getting through the first year increased the chances of survival considerably.  Weird.  Hope the party went well.

Scruffyted - Hi to you too and look forward to hearing how your consult goes.

Ali - Are you a fellow Scot?  I know Inverness quite well, though more as a staging post en-route North as I'm a bit of a teuchter!  (Wonder if anyone else knows what that means, answers on a postcard). 

I'm doing OK though am now in my 'fat' jeans and feeling very bloated and my bbs feel really sore.  I'm quite anxious about the possibility of early ovulation.  But hey ho what can I do about it.  I trigger tomorrow night then have EC on Monday.  Have the usual fears and trepidations and have absolutely no idea how many eggs I'll get as my previous 2 cycles have been polar opposites.  Off to have acupuncture tomorrow and just chilling over the weekend.  Nothing more strenuous than feeding the ducks and Chinese takeaway (yum).

Best wishes, Succotash.


----------



## suzy

Hi Everyone,

Succotash - IVF. Trigger injection 8/10. EC 10/10  (ds Nov 03)

Suzy - IVF. Stims 30/9/05 Scan 10/10/05  (Jake born 27/12/04)

Sher - IVF d/r Sept on buserilin and metformin. Scan 5/10/05  (2 boys 7 and 3)

Ali - IVF d/r 7/10/05  (ds Cameron born June 04)

Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05 (ds Henry Charles - 8/11/04)

Karen1 - IVF ED On progynova. Going to Moscow for treatment  ( Ds born 21/5/04)

Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05  (ds Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin  )

Scruffyted - fresh cycle ICSI consult 24/10/05  (DS born July 02)

CJ - FET consult 10/11  (Twin boys)

Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05  (dd born 10/4/02)


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Welcome to CJ, scruffyted and Ali

Succotash - are you still using the synarel cos I thought that stopped your usual LH surge that would cause ovulation, so unless they are late (heaven forbid) with the EC then you can't ovulate. You sound like you're responding quite well with all your symptoms. Good luck for EC - stay  

Scruffyted - where do you get your name from I smile everytime I write it.

Hun - has ds got thrush? Its usually bright red and in the flexures with spots as it fades outwards. You can treat this with canesten or clotrimazole. Its over the counter here, not sure about the UK (if its on the cheeks of his bum and not really in the creases so much, then its not usually thrush.

I've woken up with a thumping headache this morning. Not sure why. Ds was up twice in the night at 1, then 2am. I think its most likely teething. He hasn't got any yet and one of his eye teeth at the top looks like it might be coming down. He's been in a really good stage lately, sleeping all night and sleeping well during the day, so looks like the honeymoon has come to an end ( impeccable timing !).  

Also after the hot spell, it has now rained all night and blown a gale. Branches are falling down on the house and my washing is everywhere in the garden.

Hi to eveyone else,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

hi everyone

Just wanted to say:

GOOD LUCK SUCCOTASH FOR EC TOMMOROW   !!

Love to everyone else - sorry no personals!
Hun xx


----------



## omnad

Hi girls,
It's been very quiet here.
Suzy- how are you, how's the weather? it's very nice and warm here today. 
Succotash- Hope the EC went ok and you are feeling not too bad.
Ali- welcome, good luck with d/r.
Emma- what a terrible time you've had, I hope you are feeling better.
Hi to everyone else,
I had THE dreaded phone call from the embryologist, 1 8 cell embryo didn't survive and the other 7 cell doesn't look great, so she thawed another 2 6 cell that both are looking well and she is waiting for them to devide. We stil have 3 in the freezer and hoping we don't need to use them this time, so we have 1 more go.
My ET is tomorrow, so fingers cross these embies will do well.  
Sharonxxx


----------



## suzy

Hiya everyone,

Sher - Good luck for the transfer, hope your embies did well overnight  -    - 

Succotash - how did ec go?  

I'm having ec tomorrow. We are taking ds to the hospital with us, which will no doubt be a challenge - have packed a bag full of bibs, food, bottles etc. Feeling quite apprehensive, about everything but ivf - bird flu, terrorist attacks, plane crashes   - misplaced anxiety I'm sure - how silly am I? 

How is everyone else doing. It is very quite here, maybe all busy with little ones 

Suzy


----------



## Succotash

Hi Ladies

Well I made it to EC and got 10 eggs and 8 have fertilised which is great news especially so as we are using frozen testicular sperm.  Deep respect to the embryologist, she's a total star.  Whilst it's still early days this is our best % fertilisation so fingers crossed that not too many arrest.  Looks like we will have transfer on Thursday.  

Suzy - good luck with your EC tomorrow.     I'll be thinking of you.  Re my previous post, the reason I was anxious about early ovulation is that my clinic had me stop the suppression once I started stimms.  Nerve-wracking or what.

Sher - sorry to hear about your embies but delighted to hear that the other ones have survived the thaw.  I'll be praying that they divide.  Lots of luck for tomorrow.   

Hi to everyone else.

Off to loaf on the sofa whilst DS is asleep.  

Best wishes, Succotash


----------



## Bev xxx

HELLO EVERYONE

CAN I JOIN IN?

I AM ABOUT TO START MY FET CYCLE.  I AM NOT HOLDING OUT MUCH HOPE AS I ONLY HAVE ONE FROZEN EMBIE.  HOWEVER IF IT FAILS THEN WE WILL HAVE TO DO FULL IVF CYCLE!!!

MY LITTLE MONSTER IS REALLY GROWING UP QUICK AND CAN'T WAIT FOR HER TO HAVE A LITTLE PLAY MATE.  

BEV


----------



## CJ

Hi Girls,

Hi Succotash, 8 embies sounds great, I hope they carry on dividing for you and you get two goodies to put back on Thursday   and some to freeze too.
My boys had a great 1st birthday thanks, still not completely over the fact they are 1 and aren't little babies anymore but i don't think I ever will be, even when they are in their 40's 

Suzy good luck tomorrow , fingerscrossed you get lots of eggs, I'm sure DS will be on his best behaviour for you, hope it's not too stressful for you 

Hi Bev good luck with the FET,  we are hoping to start before the end of the yr (depending on AF) and we have 2 little frosties.
I keeping thinking it's not going to happen but I have heard a few positive stories of people with only 1 or two frosties getting pg,  it's so worrying because you pay all the money and take the drugs and you don't even know if you'll get to the 2ww
Well  we can hope 

 to all

Love CJ x


----------



## CJ

Suzy I just realised your the Suzy who posted on the twins forum, I posted back to you there about how lovely twins were, and as you can see I'm ready to go again and mine have just turned one 

They are great fun and I would love another set 

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi girls

Succotash - that's great news, really pleased you have got 8 embies, wishing lots of luck and   for ET on thursday.

Suzy -Good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get some lovely eggs, you are not silly worrying about everything, I am just the same, DH has banned me from watching the eve news as I haven't had a proper nights sleep since our BFN, worry over everything and nothing,all because I'm so down from our neg. Let us know hoe EC goes.

CJ - Hi, wow your boys are 1, hope you all had a great day. Just keep remembering FET does work and will work(hope you get the twinnies you so want)

Sher -sorry to hear about your embies, the other two sound like they are little fighters, I hope they carry on dividing, good luck for ET tmw.

Bev - Hi and welcome to this thread.

Hello to anyone I've forgotten.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

A really quick one from me - I'm just back from Brussels and its been a long day!

SUZY -   GOOD LUCK TOMMOROW SWEETIE   I hope you get loads of lovely big eggies.

Sher - Hope those 6 cells make it - good luck for ET!

Succotash - Glad things went well - and congrats on 8 embryos thats great!

Welcome Bev
Hi CJ!

Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Scruffyted, how are you doing ? My hubby is the same about me watching the news (as in I worry about everything I see), I felt awful tonight as I was watching channel 4 news by accident as I had just been watching Hollyoaks (hope that isn't sad ) anyway I saw all the news report on the earthquake and god I couldn't stop crying it really makes you think. The horrid bit was hubby (kindly saying) turn it over as it will upset you, and I couldn't as I felt it would be disrespectful, after all they can just turn over and forget it's happing....sorry to waffling on there I don't mean to it's just really got to me tonight.

Just wanted to say thanks for the  words , I'm really just hoping I can at least get to the 2ww just so I can dream for a while that it my happen for us again, I would love another one or two of course but I know I'm happy and lucky with what I have.
I'm wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your time too as I can still remember your post when you had your negative and it was really heartbreaking 

Hi Hun , hope you are well, sounds like you could do with a rest after all that traveling  hope Henry is well, I keep meaning to say I love that picture of him in the stripes..cute!

Love CJ x


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

I have never wanted AF    to arrive as quick!!!  Seems like this month is taking for ever.

I can't wait to start my next cycle of treatment however I know that I will just wish it was over and I know the outcome!!!

Has anyone heard that with in so many months of giving birth your are still very fertile and likely to conceive again Is this true??  if so howlong after are you very fertile for

I know it will have something to do with your hormone levels but never really did take much notice of things like that!!

GOOD LUCK Suzy  

Sher hope all is still OK for ET

Succotash Hope your 8 little embie are doing well and are ready for their big day tomorrow!!  


love 

Bev


----------



## omnad

Suzy- hope the ec went ok and you have some nice eggs. 
Succotash- hopw the embies are doing well.  
Bev- I heard this as well, but am not sure how true it is or for how long. But it worth a try  
Hi to everyone else,
ET went well today, our 2 embies were doing well overnight, both divided and we have 2 grade 1, 8 cell and a 4 cell. So the 2ww begins.   

Sharon xxx


----------



## Succotash

Hi everyone

Bev - Hello.  I heard that too about fertility and know a few people who have had unexpectedly close together pregnancies.  

Suzy - Hope you're recovering well from your EC and that it all went well.  

Sher - So glad to hear that your transfer went well.  

I don't know whether transfer will be tomorrow or Saturday.  Our embies are doing well and the clinic will make the decision tomorrow morning.  Blasts have never been in the equation before so bricking it really.    

Hope everyone else is well,

Best wishes Succotash


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Just a short one for me today  - ec went well yesterday, got 13 eggs. Will hear how they have fertilized this morning. DS was great all the way through and even slept in my hospital bed for half an hour!

I was a bit bleary yesterday as it was a general anaesthetic, but feeling nearly back to normal today,

Weclome Bev, I'll put you on the list tonight

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Sharon  lots of positive thoughts for you on the 2ww!

Succotash - Hang on in there - blastocysts would be great, and every hour is an hour closer! Godd luck for ET!!

Suzy - So glad you are ok - 13 eggs is fab    Fingers crossed for lots of lovely embies.

Love to everyone else
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Succotash - IVF. EC 10/10  (ds Nov 03)

Suzy - IVF. Stims 30/9/05 Scan 10/10/05  (Jake born 27/12/04)

Sher - IVF ET 12/10/05  (2 boys 7 and 3)

Ali - IVF d/r 7/10/05 (ds Cameron born June 04)

Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05  (ds Henry Charles - 8/11/04)

Karen1 - IVF ED On progynova. Going to Moscow for treatment  ( Ds born 21/5/04)

Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05 (ds Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin  )

 Scruffyted - fresh cycle ICSI consult 24/10/05 (DS born July 02)

CJ - FET consult 10/11 (Twin boys)

Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05 (dd born 10/4/02)

Beverley wheeldon - starting FET (dd Isabella Ann 8/5/05)


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Well had the (dreaded - Sher I know just what you mean - my heart was thudding so strongly as I escaped into the loo at work) call from the embryologist and we have 9 embies from our 13 eggs  which I'm stoked about. 

Does anyone else feel that there is something immense and awe-inspiring about life being formed like that? It moves me to tears, and I can't quite grasp the enormity of it, despite it being such a common miracle.  I can't quite put it into words.

When we had our son, I remember thinking that the night of our egg collection, my dh's sperm were mixing with my eggs and that there was something really magical about it, like it being nature at its most primal, but being observed by us, so lucky to have the opportunity to do so. Now we have our ds, it means even more. I still can't grasp that we saw him when he was a bundle of cells no bigger than a grain of sand and I feel so privileged to have been able to have done so.

Anyway,     to everyone else.

Sher - congrats on your transfer
Succotash - blast transfer really is nerve wracking isn't it? But I so hope its worth it for you.
CJ - happy birthday to your boys - wow what a milestone. Thanks for your advice on the twin board. When the embryologist came to see me after ec he was very disapproving when I said we were thinking of transferring 2 !
Hun - your little boy looks gorgeous in the gallery.

Hi to eveyrone else

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Suzy

9 Embies !! Wow!! Fantastic news!         

Hope all goes well over the next couple of days 
Love hun xx


----------



## omnad

Suzy- fantastic news, 9 embies is great. We had 22 eggs last cycle and 9 grade 1 embies from that, so well done. How many days transfer do you do?
I know exactly what you mean, funny I thought the same after ET yesterday lying for 20 min on the bed with nothing else to do  
It is amazing to think of this little egg and sperm doing it in a tube in a lab, and then getting a beatiful baby in the end. I was looking at my 3 year old son yesterday (well almost 3), and thinking he was a few cells not so long ago and look at him now 
Succotash- hope your embies are behaving   
Hun- how's the d/r going?
Hi to everyone else,
Sharon xxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy - wow 9 embies thats great, when's ET? Hope those precious embies keep dividing.  - you asked me where I get my name from, in Clinton card shop here in UK, they have a grey bear called Scruffyted, he is very special to DH and I, we used(and still do) send each other cards with him on to each other years ago before we lived together and long before he became so popular in the shop - hence my special name   

Succotash - Hope your embies are still dividing I'm interested how you get on as never had blasts before and don't know a lot about it.

Hun- How's d/r going? How's henry's nappy rash now?-

Bev - A friend told me you are more fertile for a year after you give birth, don't know how true it is.

CJ - Hope you haven't been watching any more news, heartbreaking isn't it!  You weren't waffling, I total understand how you feel, we can't help how we feel. Sending you some   Hope you are feeling more   about your FET, I have good feelings for you.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone hope u r all OK.

Suzy hope your 9 embies are all doing fine    

I'm having a right day so far,  Isabelle is teething and has such a screech on her.  she at my mum and dads for a few hours so I'm off for the paracetamol.

speak soon


Bev


----------



## suzy

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is going well, we have spent the morning house hunting with ds !

Succotash - how are you going. We are doing blast transfer as well (cross fingers), and I'm interested in how you're doing

Hun - how you feeling?

Bev - just about your other post, I got up immediately afte ET and went back to work the next day and then worked for the next two weeks with my last ivf, so I wouldn't worry about it. I think mostly, once your eggs have been collected, its out of your control mostly.

Sher - hows the 2ww going ( by the way, I have the same job as you do and I'm interested in how you go at work when you are doing a cycle of IVF.  I am only working one day a week at the moment, since I had my ds - I'm lucky in that I can do this in Australia -  and don't really want to work any more  - another pregnancy would fix that ). I found my job a godsend really last time as I was able to completely bury myself in it and not be consumed by th 2ww.

Bev - My ds is going to grow up toothless I'm sure. He is nearly ten months and no teeth as yet.

Hi to everyone else. 

Well I have four good 6 cell embryos out of our nine and the rest are obscured by fragmentation. I've heard this word fragmentation thrown around on this site before and never really taken much notice. It wasn't mentioned last time. Apparently, when cells divide, they can slough of a bit and thats called fragmentation. Its not bad in itself, but it obscures the picture and you can't see well where the embies are at. Then if they get to blast stage, it disappears for some reason. 

The last time we did IVF, we had 24 eggs, 10 embies to begin with, the day after 8, then 5, then 4 and on day of transfer 3 - one blast, and two immature blasts. They transferred the blast and the immature blast and the other immature blast was mature by the 6th day and was frozen. At the time it felt like our "family" of 10 little babies were disappearing in front of our eyes.

Bye for now, have to feed whingy baby (maybe its teeth after all lol)

Suzy


----------



## Succotash

Hi All

DH has just taken DS to the park so I've got a bit of peace and quiet. Had huge row with DH this morning basically about me feeling that he is not doing enough to enable me to rest a bit . I was shouting and even threw something at him (wet flannel) as I was so cross.   Please tell me that having a big row with your DH 2dpt is not going to affect the embryos?

So, yes, we had transfer on Thursday as the embryologist thought that was the safest thing to do. My clinic tend to err on the side of caution in the blast vs 3 day debate and I know that if we had been at some other clinics they would have definitely gone for blast. In the end we had 6 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 which varied between 4 - 8 cell on the morning of day 3. The other one cleaved erratically so has been sent to the genetics department for their research programme. Anyway, long story short, we had 3x8 cell grade 1 embies transferred; 3 have been frozen and one is being monitored in the lab and if it makes it to blast it will be frozen.

Suzy - glad to hear that your EC went well and that your son was a little trooper. Everything crossed for your embies and them turning into nice fat blasts. How many can you transfer in Australia? Now that I've turned 40 we took advantage of being able to transfer 3 though our clinic would never transfer 3 blasts.

Sher - how's it going in the 2ww. Are you an early tester? I am as I tested +ve with my son at 8dp3dt so that kind of raised the bar for me so I feel compelled to test. Wish I could leave it until official test day but that would just drive me nuts. Hope you are getting some R + R. 

Bev - I agree with Suzy regarding your other post. With my son we had a really bad cycle, not very good embryos and it was all a bit 'experimental' so I had very low expectations. I continued as normal, had hot baths, ate what I liked, drank copious quantities of coffee, was up a ladder etc. I hadn't come across some of the dos and don'ts I've read on this site. As for lifting your daughter, I was concerned about this too. I asked my acupuncturist about it and he said that it's something my body is used to doing so it should not be a problem. (Curiously as well, my acupuncturist told me that he has a very low twin rate - less that 5%.) I just made sure that during the stim phase I was up to date on household chores, food shopping etc so that after ET I could take it a bit easier than usual.

Big hello to everyone else.

Best wishes, Succotash.


----------



## Rainy Day

Hi everyone,

May I join you?  It has taken me a while to catch up with everyone on the thread.  I'm sorry if I have missed anyone, but Succotash, do you remember me from the "Natural FET thread" in August?  That wasn't our turn, but if feel positive that this is our time.

I had my first IVF in December 2002 which resulted in my DD born at 36 weeks weighing 1.7kg.  She is now two and quite a little girl.  For the record she was a day 3 embryo and was an 8 cell grade II!

We have been working on number two all of 2005 and had two day 3 embies transferred on 13/10/05.  One was 8 cell grade I, one was 7 cell grade II.  What id 7 cells all about then??
My clinic didn't want to transfer three even though I had just turned 40 as I have got pregnant each time I had ET with 2 embies but m/c both times since DD.

It is a bit late now, but we got 22 eggs out of which 16 fertilised, but 1 degenerated quickly.  The 15 were left to day three.  My clinic was looking for 6 cells or above on day-3.  I had three of those at grade I-II and the rest were grade II-III - a couple were 5 cells, a couple were 4 cells and there was a cohort of 2 cells.  My clinic did not advise freezing any.  They said that it had never happened that they had frozen an embryo against their best advice and a pregnancy had resulted.  I was just thrilled to have two good ones to put back so didn't ask anymore.  But does is seem bad that out of 22 eggs I only ended up with 3 good embies on day 3 or should I be grateful at 40?

Anyway, to cut a long story short I had EC on 10/10, day-3 ET on 13/10, am taking aspirin & hepatin daily and cyclogest morning & evening and will be testing on 24/10.

Good luck everyone and thank you for starting this perfect thread.

Rainy Day.


----------



## omnad

Rainyday- welcome, we are testing on the same day. I had a medicated FET.   
I think 22 eggs is very good and the quality of the eggs will deteriorate as you get older. But you only need one to be really good, so heres hoping for another miracle for you.
Suzy- good luck for ET, I hope you get some very nice blasts. 
I work 3 days a week and would like to reduce it to 2 1/2 days. I really enjoy working and my kids are older now and I don't feel I need to stay with them all week. I would like to be able to take them to more activities after school and that's the reason to have more afternoons free. I feel if I work less I am losing sight of what I'm doing. We are hoping to move soon to a different area following DH career and I will be looking for a training practice to become a trainer. Do you have appraisal in Australia, they have started it here 2 years ago.
Succotash- glad ET went well, don't worry about your shouting, I am the same. I think it's all these hormones we are taking and the 2ww is not easy. My dh is used to that, so he keeps his distance when I'm exploding   
He has been very understanding and make things quite comic at times. 
when are you testing?   

Hi to everyone else as must go,
Sharon


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Just a quick one from me. w/es in our house just lately seem to be one big round of cooking/entertaining/washing up and then starting all over again. I love having guests but it is exhausting  !!! Henry a real misery guts at the mo as well, I think more teeth are on the way soon! The calpol has been out in full force today  

Sher - hope you are surviving the 2ww! Sound like you are calm so far. When do you test? Can we add it to the list so I can keep track!

Hi Rainy Day! Good luck for the 2ww. Sounds like you had plenty of eggs, 16 fertilised sounds very good going to me. Sounds like you've had a really full on year of tx - so hope that thi is the one for you and that a happy end to the 2ww is yours soon!

Succotash - Hope you are surviving the 2ww so far. We need the test dates written down. Sounds like your clininc take a sensible approach. I am still worried about the whole blast thing- i just have a feeling we won't make it that far either.

Suzy - hope this weekend hasn't been too stressful waiting for news, and that some lovely blasts are all ready and waiting for you. I think the whole fragmentation thing is a bit of a red herring to be honest, if we get that far I shall insist that all are frozen regardless of 'quality' (whatever that really means). You pay the same whether you freeze one or 21 and I really feel that there is a bit of a questionmark over judging embryo quality with a microscope and the human eye!

Bev- hope you had a nice rest whilst your mum had isabelle

Hi Scruffyted, CJ, Emma, karen and Rowingbeau. Hope you are all well!

Hi to my downregging pal, Ali...hows it going. Had my first hot flush last night, not pleasant! But apart from that and feeling fat and lardy not too many other symptoms..

Hun xx


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Well I transferred one blastocyst today. My doctor said he would strongly recommend that we only transfer one, given the fact that we got a baby from our first go. Its good to know that their pregnancy rates are quite high, which is why they only want me to transfer one.

I must admit, I was a bit disappointed and now feel it is destined to fail. In any case, only one of our embies was a blast, so I think there was only one to transfer.

  Yesterday we were told that we had gone from 4 to 7 embies (apparently the fragmentation had gone), and today there were 6 morulas and one early blast - a morula is the preblast stage and I read last night that a lot of embies arrest and stop developing past the morula stage. They have to get to mature blastocysts by tomorrow, for them to consider freezing any of them. I was told to expect a period on the 26th and if one doesn't happen then to have a blood test on the 28th. Last time we tested with a upt on the 13th day post EC which is 25th Oct.

Sher - how's yoru 2ww going. I don't know what you mean by appraisal. Is this where individual people get assessed for competancy? We have to prove we are keeping up with education, but we don't get assessed. Practices do though - its called accreditation.

Succotash. - I too had a huge row with dh. We have just sold our house and are looking for somewhere to buy and also somewhere to rent in the meantime. Timing is awful. I couldn't stop crying, I was so mad. I think this bloody crinone gel is making me emotional - I remember it did last time.

Hi Rainyday -  - good luck for your 2ww. 

Hun - I am dreading the teeth thing. Jake hasn't got any yet an he's nearly ten months.

Hi to everyone else,

Love

Suzy


----------



## karen1

Hi everyone, so much has been happening that its hard to keep up.

Good luck to all those on 2ww and those starting treatment again.  Will keep my fingers crossed 

I too am on the 2ww. We had 2 8 cell grade 1 embies put back, but Im really worried already that it hasnt worked as my endomentrium was only 7.5mm at ET.  I dont really understand why as Ive never had this problem before.  The doc said it wasnt ideal (think thats what he said, some things get lost in translation!)  Has anyone else encountered this problem??  

Karen xx


----------



## CJ

Just a quick one  but wanted to wish Suzy luck for the  , welldone on the blastocyst, your Dr sounds very happy on confident to just put back one so thats a positive thing, although I can understand you being a bit disappointed as you only really want to be doing this the one time 
I have hear lots of stories on here, and another site I go on, of people getting PG with one blastocyst ET so fingerscrossed. 

Hi Hun, we are very well thank you, sounds like your going through it a bit , I hate the hot flushes, I remember them well not looking forward to that bit. Also I'm a nightmare to DH while I'm downregging   but as soon I take the HRT tablets I back to my lovely self , it's amazing how much lack of hormones can effect your everyday behaviour. 

Hi Scruffted, Thanks for the hugs I haven't been watching too much news as I does really effect me, I'm trying to get more positive about the FET and get my body ready (as much as I can) taking my vits and eating better, still need to lose some weight though  

Good luck Karen they sounds like great little embies you have on board  

Hi Rainey welcome and   on the  

r.e teething, Charlie and Finley got their teeth later, Fin was 9months + and has 4, Charlie was 11months and only has 2, but they all came up together, one minute I was tinking they would be going to school and still not have any and the next they had 1 appear and the next one coming through, then Fin got his top two together as well.


Hi to everyone else , hope your all well?? 


Love CJ x


----------



## Succotash

Good afternoon ladies,

Goodness it's hotting up here and looks like several of us are testing around the same time.  

Rainy Day - Hi there.  I do remember you from the FET thread and I too am hoping that this one will be the charm for both of us.  I read another thread on this board and note that you are an early tester.  Well me too!  Glad it's not just me.  

Sher - How are you managing on the 2ww?  Glad to hear it's not just me that is prone to shouting in the 2ww.  Think DH was relieved to get to work today.    I did spend much of the w/e wishing it was a pan I had thrown at him.    

Hun - Glad to hear that the d/r isn't affecting you too badly.  

Suzy - Welcome to the 2ww.  Sorry you're feeling disappointed about your blast but one blast probably has a better chance than 2 x 3ds.  Fingers crossed that your morulas make it to blast and you can have them frozen.  You too rowing with your DH.  Must be one of the symptoms of the 2ww.  Moving house in conjunction with IVF, crikey that's stressful.  I think it's the progynova that's making me slightly crazy.  

Karen - Are you still in Moscow?  Sorry to hear that you're worried about your lining.  I've got no idea what mine was and no idea if there is an optimum.  Fingers crossed though.  The drugs you're taking should make it continue to grow surely? 

CJ and Scruffyted - Hi

Ali - Hope the d/r is going OK.  How's the weather up there?

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

My official test date, according to my clinic, is the 28th of October!!!!  Can you believe it?  They take any hpt done on this date, a whopping 18 days after egg collection, as definitive.  I however will be testing whenever the mood takes me!  My own official test date is 24th October.

Our sluggish 4 cell embryo made it into a blast and has been frozen.  So of course now I'm thinking that we should have pushed for blast transfer.  Hey ho.  Embryologist said that if we have a FET then she would recommend taking the 3ds to blast. 

Best wishes all, Succotash.


----------



## Hun

HOPING FOR ANOTHER MIRACLE 2WWs

Moon         FET    Testing 23/10 
Sher          IVF    Testing 24/10 
RainyDay    IVF    Testing 24/10  
Succotash  IVF    Testing 24/10  
Karen         IVF    Testing 27/10  
Suzy          IVF    Testing 28/10  

please correct me if I am wrong...there weren't many actual dates mentioned!


----------



## karen1

Hi Hun, my test date is the 27th, cant believe how close together everyone is.  

Wishing you all, all the luck in the world (as long as there's a tiny bit left for me!)  Has anyone had any symptoms.  Im taking so much medication, I dont think I'll be able to tell either way if I am or not!

Dont know about anyone else, but I cant really remember the symptoms when I was pg.  It seems so long ago.  Does anyone else feel like that?


Karen xx


----------



## Moon

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join in.  I am in the dreaded 2ww following a FET.  We are lucky enough to have a beautiful daughter conceived through ISCI after 6 years of IUI/IVF/ICSI/FET and this is our first attempt at making a baby brother or sister for her.  Not hopeful though as I caved and did a HPT on day 10 (First Resp) which was a BFN.  Trying to remain positive until the fat lady sings though.

Good luck and baby dust to all.

Moon


----------



## suzy

Quick one for me,

No frosties I'm afraid, none of our embies made it to blast stage.  

At least we had one transferred which is more than most 

Suzy


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

Not been on for a few days as I have had major problems with the computer,  I had to get someone in to repair it.  My second option was to chuck it out of the window but maybe I 'll do that next time.  Hope you are all coping well in the 2ww I am still waiting for AF   to start my fet cycle.  I can't believe how close you are all testing lets hope you all get the   result.

welcome to Moon and rainy day.

Succotash my clinic tests about 18days after et it seems forever.  Last time I tested after 10 days at a first glance I thought it was bfn but when I went back and inspected it there was a slight mark,  so i left it 2 days and tested again it was bfp all in all on my last TX I home tested 5 times!!!!!

anyway    

Bev
xxxx


----------



## Rainy Day

Hi Bev, only tested 5 times last time - how restrained of you.  Only joking!  
We do rather keep Clearblue et al in business!!!  Last time I got a bHCG of 153 and still went and did at least two boxes of HPTs "just to check!" 

I don't now if anyone remembers their successful cycle well. 

Mine was in November/December 2002 and I remember that the down regging and stimming went without hiccup.  EC went smoothly.  ET was a nightmare.  The doctor tried 5 times on day 2, but each time my embies stuck to the catheta.  I was told to rest and come back the next day.  They went in on attempt two on day 3.  I really don't remember much about the 2ww, except that I flew out to Switzerland.  I certainly can't remember the early part of the 2ww, but coming up to my blood test date, I distinctly remember having absolutely no symptoms whatsoever - nothing - ziltch.  I really thought it was not going to happen at that point, but it did.  And now I know so much more and I'm not sure it is better....


Would love to hear your stories.

Regards


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi suzy

Sorry to here you have no frosties but when you get BFP you'll poss not need them anyway.  Good luck

Bev


----------



## Bev xxx

My TX was last Aug/sept.  I had a nightmare cycle very poor response and they were canx TX everyday!! but luckily for me they kept me going an extra couple of days.  EC went very smoothly I had only 4 eggs but all 4 fertilised and 2 got popped back in on day 3 1 went to frostie stage and the other 1 in the bin (poor quality).  Luckily 2 took however twin 2 i MC at 9 weeks.  Hopefully our frostie will work in our natural cycle but not holding out much hope of it thawing!!  If it doesn't thaw then we have to do the full cycle of ivf again.  I am hoping to get out of injections though!!!

Bev
xx


----------



## omnad

Hi girls,
Suzy- I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties, but hopefully with this great blast you won't need them.
Hun- how's the d/r going? I am testing on 24th, but may have a sneak test a day before.
Karen- I had a similar problem with 3 FET, I didn't respond well to the drugs and the kept insisting on staying on the same dosis   
I had 2 cycles cancelled and one when my lining was only 7mm and we did proceed to ET. I think they would like it to be more then 7, ideally 10mm. Good luck.. 
Bev- good luck for you FET.
Rainyday- How are the 2ww? In my last cycle I was convinced that af is coming any day and I tested positive at day 11 and I was preg with twins. I lost one at 10w and the other at 20w. In my previous cycle I had moderate ohss and I was so bloated I didn't feel anything and they couldn't see anything until 8w because of all the fluids.
Moon- good luck for testing, I think too that you tested too early.  
Succotash- how are you hun?
CJ- d/r is a horrible experience, hung in there.

I went today with my boys for eye test, my 7 year old is very short sighted like his daddy. My 3 year old was tested with pictured and he was so good naming all the pictures until she showed him a very small picture and he couldn't see what it was. So I watch him thinking and then he said 'bug'   

I am back at work and this help me keep sane over the coming week.

Love to you all,
Sharon


----------



## Succotash

Hi All

Karen - I'm not sure if I'm having any 'symptoms' either because of the drugs.  I've been really dizzy, especially yesterday.  So much so that I thought I must be coming down with flu or something.  Checked the patient info for progynova and dizziness is listed as a side-effect.

Moon - Hi there.  Pee sticks are evil, aren't they.  That said I'm a big fan myself.  Try not to worry about your result as it's still early days.  Easy to say I know.  Fingers crossed.  

Suzy - Sorry to hear that you didn't get any frosties.  I didn't first cycle and bingo along comes DS.  Your blast is hopefully bedding down for a 9 month ride.

Bev - Only 5 hpts?!  In my book that's very restrained.  Well done you.  I tested everyday till my beta and then until next beta and then on the morning of my scans.    

Sher - Your lo sounds so sweet.  DS has accompanied me to lots of optician appointments recently and he finds it all fascinating.  Glad that you've got your work to take your mind of things.  I'm not working right now and it does lead to lots of ruminating.

Rainy Day - So glad to have found someone with the same attitude to hpts as me!  I couldn't bear getting the result in a phone call.

I've found reading your stories really interesting.  Back then if I had thought that I would be going through this again I definitely would have written down my 'symptoms'.  The thing that was particularly weird was a strange sensation/pain that I had in my uterus.  It was this really that prompted me to test early.  That pain continued off and on in the same spot until about 11 weeks pg.  Strange.  I do remember I also thought that AF was about to arrive any minute too.  On my chemical FET I felt AF was about to arrive and had lots of cramping, again prompting me to test early.  It  wasn't until AF did arrive that I realised the cramps I had been feeling actually felt different to AF cramps.

Lots of luck, best wishes and   to us all, Succotash


----------



## Hun

Welcome Moon!
Sorry to hear you didn't get any blasts for freezing Suzy....
Good Luck to all our 2ww ladies - hang on in there.

Well its started. I have turned into a complete cow       . Poor DH.
I am not sure whether its actually possible to be pre-menstrual and menopausal but I certainly feel it   .
Hun xx


----------



## Moon

Hello again,

Thank you all for such a warm welcome - what a great forum this is.  It is lovely to find people in the same boat as us.  I sometimes feel guilty in the other forums because I already have Emily.

Suzy - don't worry about no frosties - just keep that little one warm and cosy.

Bev, Rainy Day and Succotash - you should get shares in Clear Blue Digital - you might get a discount!  I have told my dh to hide my remaining test until my official day of testing - 23 October (but I know all his secret hiding places!).

Hun - nice to know there are fellow psycho hose beasts out there - I am always unbearable when down regulating.

Karen - Still no symptoms for me, despite several boob checks each hour (I got caught giving them a shifty squeeze walking down the corridor at work today! - V embarrassing!)

I can't remember much about my last successful cycle as it was over three years ago now. The main thing I remember is feeling a "different" type of stretching like pain in my uterus, which drove me to do a HPT.  I could not believe my eyes when a line appeared - I screamed the house down and then cried for a good long while.  I can't tell you how great it felt to get a test with two lines on it!  Having spent years scrutinising tests from every angle, in every light in a desperate attempt to see a second line magically appear, however faint.

No funny feelings this time so far.  Still trying to remain positive though. 

Good luck to all.

Moon


----------



## suzy

Ali - IVF d/r 7/10/05      (ds Cameron born June 04)

Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05    (ds Henry Charles - 8/11/04)

Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05    (ds Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin    )
   
Scruffyted - fresh cycle ICSI consult 24/10/05     (DS born July 02)

CJ - FET consult 10/11    (Twin boys)

Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05      (dd born 10/4/02)

Beverley wheeldon - starting FET    (dd Isabella Ann 8/5/05)

Moon     FET Testing 23/10/05    (dd - Emily born 2003)

Sher          IVF    Testing 24/10    (2 boys 7 and 3)

RainyDay    IVF    Testing 24/10    (dd 2003)

Succotash  IVF    Testing 24/10    (ds Nov 03)

Karen         IVF    Testing 27/10    (ds 21/5/04)

Suzy          IVF    Testing 28/10    (ds 27/12/04)


----------



## Succotash

Morning ladies

DS is happily playing 'nee-naws' with his Lego as the moment. I made him an animal rescue ambulance, not that I think he appreciates the effort. Hence I get a few minutes to surf a bit.

Hun - Poor you for feeling rough. I think my DH would say that I'm pretty psycho _without_ meds. The d/r drugs seem to have a calming effect on me. When are you hoping to start stimming?

Moon - I know what you mean about this being a great thread to feel comfortable on. I find it a really safe place to land. Sounds like you are handling things well. I would have to torture DH till he told me where he had hidden my hpt.

Hi to everyone else, Succotash


----------



## Hun

Morning all,

Hope you are all ok. I am feeling a bit better today- just feel tired/lethargic and cross   by the evening!

Succotash -   about the d/r making you more calm!!! By the way - where does your name come from...what is/who is 'succotash'  I am not strting stimming until November - nearly 4 weeks of d/r     To fit in with clinic chedules  
Moon -  about getting caught having a sneaky boob check! 

You have both cheered me up no end this morning.

My first cycle went quite smoothly really. We egg shared, because I wanted to use it as a diagnostic/trial cycle more than anything (being the pessimist I am). Imagine our surprise when it worked!!! We got 18 eggs, 9 for us, 5 embies, 3 of which were good quality(?) , 2 were put back at 2 days -one of which is henry, and one is in the freezer. I was quite sick after EC last time - had GA, but am too scared this time to have sedation for some reason - would rather just be out of it all until its finished. And very scared my mouth will run away we me and I'll spout all kinds of crap in theatre  .  In my 2 ww i was sure AF was coming. Then at about 12DPT I was out gardening in the cold, and got the most painful nipples I have ever had - my only symptom! Tested a day later at got a BFP - the only time I have ever seen one in my life, and a very treasured memory!

Have a good day all, for the 2ww's visualise those embies snuggling in. 

Love hun xx


----------



## Succotash

Hun - Succotash is an American dish of a kind of vegetable stew.  Do you remember Sylvester and Tweetie Pie?  Well one of my memories from childhood is of Sylvester saying 'sufferin' succotash' after a failed attempt to catch Tweetie Pie.  I never knew then what it meant but I just liked the sound of it!  But I thought I'd leave the 'sufferin' out of my name.  Yes, weird I know.      

4 weeks of d/r.  Poor you, stimming must seem like an age away.  I too would much rather be knocked out for EC.  I get horribly loose tongued just before I go under.  When I was in theatre waiting to be anaesthetised I said to the doctor that I had seen Bodies and I knew what really happened in operating theatres.     He told me I shouldn't be watching things like that!  Have you watched it on BBC2?  I love it. 

Cheers, Succotash


----------



## karen1

Hello everyone and welcome Moon! 

Not been able to post for a few days, but just wondered how everyone is.  Not long to go until we start testing!

Suze, sorry to here you didnt have any embies to freeze but you may not need it anyway.  I blast is enough!  

Is anyone testing early  Im trying to be good.  Apart from which, have agreed with the bbc that I'll test when they can film it so can hardly do it early.  Unless I test then do another one for them, in which case I would need to be a bl#ody good actress - which Im not! 

Karen xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

How is everyone going? 

Moon - know just what you mean about the joy of seeing a positive preg test that is yours, after so long looking at one line. I do urine preg tests for women at work and it was an unbelievable joy to see my own turn postitive for once - the best thing I had EVER seen. I did 13 . In the end, if I felt stressed at work, I'd pinch a preg test and go and do it in the loo and then sit on the loo and look at it - always made me feel better . I did the same later with the doppler - sneaked a quick listen from time to time.

Hun - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I was told that my clinic always do EC under general anaesthetic so you don't flinch and move and cause damage to the egg as its being retrieved. I also was worried what I may say under sedation - I told my dh on the way to the hospital that my doctor was "easy on the eye in his operating theatre outfit " - true (he's gorgeous) but said as a joke to tease dh, but then I was seriously worried about saying something whilst I was under, until I was told it was a GA   

I'm feeling exhausted after my emotional couple of days. I've been out hunting for a house to rent -  . Not much available when you have 2 doggies. Its so tiresome and I abandoned all ideas of resting today, but did have a long lunch with two friends, which was great. One is pregnant.

I'm kind of convinced this cycle won't work (if I think it won't work, theres less far to fall) and have taken an attitude where I'm going to behave as normal, keep myself busy and try and not think about it. Apart from not drinking - one of the good things about blast transfer is you get a 5 day holiday in the middle, where you don't have any drugs (apart from the evil cyclogest or crinone in my case), and no eggs or embies on board. So I made the most of it and had a few wines. Bliss 

suzy


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

Hope you are all bearing up in the 2ww keep   not long before you all test I am really excited for you all. 

Suzy I would have given anything to have been able to listen to baby at any time with a doppler just to be sure,  baby was still there! wow your so lucky.

Karen1 are you not tempted to do hpt before the bbc film you?  I would.

Hope everyone else is fine,  speak soon

Bev
xxxxx


----------



## Moon

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the summary Suzy, we are all so close together!  It made me realise that I hadn't told you my daughters name, it's Emily and she was born in March 2003.

Karen - I didn't realise that you were going to be on the telly.  I am addicted to the test tube babies program on SKY at the moment.  I keep thinking that I might learn something new from it, but after years of treatment I think that I know more than they do!  

One thing I don't know though, because I didn't have to have them last time is.....  do Cyclogest pessaries stop you from getting af?  I know that they help to retain the lining of the uterus, but would they stop you bleeding?

Succotash - I remember Sylvester saying that too and now I know how to pronounce it (even if it is with a lisp in an American accent!)

Keeping everything crossed for all of us.

Moon


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, how exciting all these testers (although nervewrecking for you guys of course)    

Moon as far as I'm aware cyclogest pessaries can sometimes hold off your AF, on my first go I took them and AF didn't show up, I tested BFN and was told to carry on with cyclogest for another week just in case of late implantation, tested again (which was negative).
My nurse then told me to stop them as the arrival of my AF was being stopped by the cyclogest and a few days after stopping them my AF turned up in full force. 
On my next go though I did bleed around AF (even though I was pg ) so luckily they just told me to up them incase i was pg (went on to 4 a day) and it was all o.k in the end. Sorry I've probably just confused things now , anyway yes it can hold it off sometimes.


Hi all, hope you and your little ones are well, so many bugs going around at the moment, I'm just getting over another cold, and the boys are getting sniffles


----------



## karen1

Hi everyone 

Hows are you all coping on 2ww?  Its driving me crazy!  Every twinge makes me think am I or arent I!  Im at work all week and can't concentrate on my job as there are more pressing things to worry about!

Bev, Im going to try and be good and not test until Wednesday. Am testing a day early anyway although I cant see that that would make any difference to the result.

Moon, on my two failed cycles af came about 10 days after ET.  The only time it didnt happen was on my first cycle, but that wouldnt apply cos I got bfp.

sending you all lots of  

Karen xx


----------



## Succotash

Hi

** Warning - Me-Me Post **

Right .... OK... am shaking here.  Total turmoil.  Sorry but too freaked out for personals, hope you understand.  I have just this minute done a ClearBlue Digital test and it says 'Pregnant'.  I'm 7dp3dt.  My heart is thumping.  I'm supressing the desire to run around like a headless chicken.

I know it's very early and I've been here before with a chemical, so right now I'm thinking 'OK so an embryo has implanted' rather than 'I'm pg'.  Anyone know what level of HCG the Digital reads?  Will google later once DS in bed.  DH is working late.  Oh my good grief.  Can't be the trigger as that was 12 days ago.  I have been doing the Acon 10miu tests since 4dpt and they have all shown a line, though faint initially.  At first thought it must be trigger but the line's been getting darker, especially today.  Told myself they must be dud or something.    Right will phone the clinic first thing to organise beta.  OMG.  

Succotash, x


----------



## scruffyted

OMG Succotash!!!

Fan b*** tastic..... really really hope that this is a   for you.  How exciting!!!! 

Hello to everyone else, not been posting much as nothing to report until been to clinic re trying again, but I always read the thread to see how you all are and I am praying you all get the   you all deserve.

 to you all....

Lots of love 
Scruffyted xx


----------



## CJ

WOW WOW WOW , Succotash welldone, i know you don't want to get too excited as it's early days so I will get excited for you        to get a positive test this early you might have more than one!

Sorry I forgot what I was going to write on here now, I got so excited reading that good news  I'll pop back on later 

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

Sufferin' succotash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


       


Hope its all good news over the next few days, but sounds like you've got our run of BFPs off to a flying start!!!

Congratulations!! Even though the pee stick police might come and get ya!

Hun xx


----------



## Moon

WOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  WHOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  Succotash!!!!!!

I am so excited for you!    Have to admit my first thought was, there mut be more than one littley in there - to give such an early result!  Fantastic!

However will you last until your dh gets home?

CONGRATULATIONS!

Moon


----------



## Moon

I'm sure you've found it by now, but just in case...  you can find out how sensitive HPT's are at:

www.peeonastick.com

Moon


----------



## suzy

OMG Succotash,

Congratulations, Our first bfp. 

My first thought was twins too.

Suzy


----------



## karen1

Succotash 

congratulations on your  !

It could be   

Karen xx


----------



## Rainy Day

Succotash,

Wow - what fantastic news!!!  Congratulations, yippee!!

       

Keep us posted.

Rainy Day


----------



## Bev xxx

succotash

yipppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeee I hope all goes well,  When I tested really early last time and got BFP it was 2. Goodluck

Hi to everyone else.

Bev

O yea I knew there was something else I was going to ask WHAT ARE BUBBLES

we didn't have them last time I was on  my IVF cycle and not sure what to do with them??


----------



## Succotash

Ladies,

Thank you all for your lovely messages.  I scarcely slept last night and was up at the crack of dawn today to test again.  Still +ve.  I am swinging between joy and then horror that I tested early as it really could go either way.  I keep saying to myself, why on earth did you do that.    Trying to banish thoughts of chemicals and ectopics.    So I'm preparing myself for the worst and hoping for the best.  I'd forgotten how the hurdles don't end with the hpt.  Poor DH has already gone into 'solution' mode.  Apparently we need a bigger house and car, oh and we may need to move location entirely.  

I've just got back from the clinic and should find out later what bHCG is.  I'm not necessarily convinced that it's potentially a multiple as I tested +ve with DS at 8dp3dt and he was just one.  Am also trying not to think about the 3 embryos we transferred.     I felt quite high about it yesterday but have crashed to earth with a bump today.  

Karen1 - I think you are really brave to contemplate getting a test result in front of the cameras.  If it was me I would definitely have to do one before.  There are 2 couples at my clinic being filmed by the BBC and I suspect it is probably for the same documentary.  Crew were there today.

Hi to everyone else and hope all 2ww'ers are hanging in there.

, Succotash


----------



## Bev xxx

Hello

Back again,  Is anyone else getting really depressed by this awfull weather?

I hope the sun pops his hat on and gets rid of those bloomin rain clouds!!!  I love autumn when its a nice day and you get to appreciate the lovelly colours in the trees.  

I thought AF   was appearing 2day but shes not shown up yet!! My stomach is so bloated as usual and aching which isn't helping.  

I took dd out for a walk into town this aft so she could get some fresh air,  just made it back before it started to rain!!  

Off to tidy up and pop the tea on dh has gone to pub for an hour so will be back about 630 ish ( prob more like 730 - 8 though!!!)

Bev
xxxx


----------



## Succotash

Ladies,

I'd be totally lost without this place.  I have 2 pieces of news to report.

1)  Clinic have just rung and my HCG is 55.4 which, they say, is where they would expect it to be at 8dp3dt.  Any views?    Will no doubt trawl through lots of beta sites over the weekend and be totally obsessed.  With DS, HCG at 12dp3dt was 139.  I know one number in isolation is meaningless.  Clinic think this is a clear positive and want me to have next beta on 28th, next Friday.  Don't know if I can wait that long.

2)   warning.  Just before the clinic rang I had what felt like sticky CM (sorry).  Horrified to notice a brown, rusty coloured discharge.    Am a bit freaked out as nothing like this happened with DS.  Did have a very sharp pain in my uterus this pm.  I'm really concerned that this might be a pre-cursor to AF.  Under normal circumstances I would expect AF tomorrow and right now feel really crampy.  Clinic have advised to increase cyclogest in the meantime as my progesterone result will not be back till tomorrow.  Have any of you experienced this?  I know I have read lots of messages on this site with women bleeding and everything's been OK.  I'm hoping it's implantation or did wonder if perhaps more than one embryo implanted and one is now coming away.     Dreading the thought of waking up tomorrow in a flood.

Will keep you posted, best wishes, Succotash


----------



## Rainy Day

Brilliant news on your HCG. The level is supposed to double every 2 to 3 days. So if you compare 55.4 at 8 days with 139 at 12 days it is definately a good strong result.

I certainly had bleeding when I was pregnant with my DD and it petrified me, but I was told that 1 in 3 women have spotting or bleeding. It is really common, so try to remain positive.

I am so thrilled for you and long to be in your position.

I have obsessed about betas. Here are the sites I found helpful:

http://www.betabase.info/
http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=6620&page=8
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
http://www.bobrow.net/kimberly/birth/hcglevels.html
http://www.ivfer.com/hcg.htm
http://www.childbirth.org/articles/pregnancy/betas.html
http://www.childbirth.org/articles/pregnancy/betas.html
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html
http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg.html

I told you I had been obsessed.

Good luck and have a restful weekend.

Regards

Rainy Day


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Succotash - how ya doing? I was told that about 50% of IVF pregnancies are associated with some bleeding. Maybe it was implantation bleeding, as the fact that it was dark suggests that it wasn't fresh but had happened a few days ago. I hope so. 

How is everyone else doing on the 2ww?

Beware - desperately dismal bit coming up ......

I've been feeling absolutely crap - very fragile and tearful. It doesn't help that we have to move out of our house in 3 weeks and havent' got anywhere to go  . So I've been desperately looking for somewhere to live. Last night I went out with a group of girls I know who all have babies around my age. None of them know about my ivf. They were all talking about who would be the first to get pregnant, and people they know who had had difficulty (one girl there had her baby with clomid). I felt so upset - like I had been going through this huge thing and no-one had any idea. Was just feeling sorry for myself really, after all there are girls on this webisite who would give anything to be where I am now. I just wish I had someone close to me who could be a support and who knows what I'm going through. I came home and cried my eyes out on dh.

Has anyone had any symptoms? I have had a little bit of AF pain, but no sore breasts like last time. I know its only a few days after implantation, so I can't expect any symptoms anyway. Does anyone not want to test? I feel a bit like I am in a suspended reality and am safe kind of in a cocoon not knowing whether its worked, but doing a test will reveal the grim reality, and bring me down to earth with a big bang.

A pregnancy test is such a simple little thing, but the amount of sheer effort beforehand and the effort of sniffing, injecting, hospital and general anaesthetics, yukky vaginal gels, side-effects and just obsessing and having it constantly on your mind 100% of the time,  makes it such a big thing and if it was negative, then its all for nothing - and you're at square one again.


Anyway, enough from me,

Suzy


----------



## Succotash

Morning all,

Bev - You asked about the bubbles.  Well I'm not too sure myself but if you run your cursor over another person's bubble count you can increase or decrease the number of bubbles they have.    You're right about the weather yesterday, total pants.  It was really heavy with us first thing so I gave DH a lift to the station.  Got drenched just going to the car.  Should be better today.

Rainy Day - Wow, thanks for all those sites.  I had just 2 of them.  So, yes, I obsessed a lot last night and my rudimentary view is that my levels is good, so far.  Will no doubt obsess further.

Suzy - Sorry to hear that you're feeling down in the dumps.  It sounds like you do have a lot on your plate right now.  Being unsure about your home environment is very unsettling as it just rocks our security, especially when you have a child.  I hope you get something soon.  I'm sure you will as things have a way of working out.  As for your baby friends, I know where you're coming from.  A few from my ante-natal group will be having #2 in December.  IVF is so isolating and you have indeed been through a huge thing and no-one knows.  It's a big burden to carry on your own.  It is very difficult for others, especially those who conceive like falling off a log, to understand the emotional as well as physical impact of tx.  I think it's also a really precious thing, so in my case, I have only entrusted one friend.  So do come on here and off-load to us as that's what we're here for.  I've not really had many symptoms apart from just feeling 'ropey' for days.

I don't seem to have any more bleeding but am going to rest up this weekend.  Bawled my eyes out last night when DH got home so I feel much better and a bit more que sera sera.  

Best wishes to you all, Succotash.


----------



## Bev xxx

Hiya everyone,

I have a really thick question to ask,   how do u set up your own album??  

I know it will be something really simple but not sure.  

Please help!!

Bev


----------



## Hun

Hi All,
Well nearly 2 weeks of down regging over, and I am feeling ok, but this is going on too long!!!! I can't believe its still another 2 weeks b4 baseline - I will be unbearable...       

Suzy - Just wanted to offer a big hug  I am sorry you are feeling so bad. I know exactly what you mean about people not knowing what you are going through. Can you not tell them? I think off loading, even if it is difficult to find the right words can be emotionally very liberating. However it can also be quite frustrating as people are so ignorant when it comes to understanding what it is all about, and just how emotionally, physically and financially draining it can be...the stupid questions  are the down side of it I suppose....
Whilst I was quite secretive about our first cycle, more because I couldn't talk about our IF without tears, which made other people embarrassed than anything else. I had no problem telling people henry was an IVF baby after he was born, I just felt so proud of him, I felt like what we'd been though to make him was part of the whole thing, and that people should know. Most people know that we'd like to have another baby, so if they ask now about more tx I am honest. 

Anyway, really hope that doesn't come across as sounding patronising. You'll get through this, the 2ww will be over soon, and whatever happens you will have another baby one day - I am sure of that - gut feeling!! And fingers crossed that this is the one     Good luck sweetie, and so hope that you are feeling better, and find someone gorgeous to live soon. 

Succotash. Fingers crossed for you. 

Moon, Sharon and Rainyday....have you tested yet??  I bet at least some of you have done a sneaky test? Well good luck if you do test early for that hand trembling, haeart stopping moment. My thoughts are with you all!

Hun xxx


----------



## Bev xxx

Hiya everyone

Hope u r all ok?

Just abit of fun, Ant or Dec  Which 1 do u prefer??

I prefer Dec he's so cute!!   Just drooling at him on the telly and thought would see what everyone else thought!!

Bev


----------



## emma73

Hello everyone - I havent been on here in a bit - just too busy trying to ignore the fact that I am about to have another IVF cycle. However with Dr starting on tues I cant really ignore it much longer. You are all so much further ahead of me. 

         
to all of those in the 2ww. It makes my stomach churn to think I will be there to soon. 
And congrats succotash on that positive!

Sorry my personals are crap-  but I will try and get better as I will be around a bit more.

Good luck to everyone again
Emma x


----------



## Moon

Hi Ladies,

Well, tested this morning and it was a BFN.  Extremely gutted as the evil Cyclogest had lulled me into a false sense of security, by holding my period off.  I got my hopes up as I passed the day that I guessed that AF was due and no period arrived.  My boobs were also sore (unusually for me) so I was getting quite optimistic.  

Anyway - no baby brother or sister for Emily this time.  It is especially hard at the moment as our close friends (who also conceived via IVF) have conceived their second child (naturally) and are 17 weeks pg.  Their son is Emily's bestest friend and she keeps telling us "I want a baby like James!".  I'm doing my best darling!!!!!

I hope that you girls have more luck with your tests this week.  I will be checking in with you and sending you all lots of positive vibes.

    

Moon


----------



## emma73

I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN Moon, and it must be so difficult having your friend be pregnant. 

Big hugs to you and your hubby/partner 

Emma xx


----------



## suzy

HI eveyrone,

Moon - so sorry about your bfn. I can imagine how bad you feel especially in light of your friends pg - just another kick in the guts. Its horrible to have your hopes crashed as well.

Rainyday, Sher and Succotash - crossing my fingers for you and thinking about you on your test day.    to each of you.

Hun - thank you for your kind words. Its my dh who is so private about our treatment. In fact, this time, nobody knows about it. I've been busting my gut to tell someone. I worked out that what is so difficult when no-one knows, is that I feel disconnected from other people. In some ways its good that no-one knows, but I really want to tell a friend who has been so close to me - she had her baby six days after Jake was born. She has no idea he is IVF, and no idea what I have been going through to have another baby - it would make it so easier for me if she knows.

Emma - glad to hear from you. I was looking through our conversations last year on ff and had to laugh at us - we were obsessing about green veins (or lack of) on our boobs during the 2ww, and were convinced that because we didn't have any, we weren't pg 

Bev - hi to you. I don't know how to set up an album and have no idea who ant or Dec are!!!


I've started to feel very nervous about my test. I'm sure I'm not pg as my boobs aren't sore at all and they were last time. I've been feeling very tired. The last time, I was so convinced it was going to be negative that in some way, I'd not been focusing on it at all - I was very busy at work. I am trying to prepare myself for disappointment, by making up little projects that you can only do if you are not pg - like taking up running, losing weight, and getting off my anti-depressants - the only reason I am still on them is that my GP recommended that as IVF was so stressful, I should stay on the same dose.

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Hi all, 
So sorry you got a negative this time Moon 

Good luck to all those 24/10 testers   

Lots of Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

So sorry to hear your FET wasn't successful Moon. 
 Big hugs to you.

Hun xx


----------



## Succotash

Hi all,

Moon - I am so sorry that your cycle didn't work out for you.  I don't have the words to make it any easier.    Best wishes for whatever you decide to do next.

Suzy - Try to be positive until your test, sweetie.     Easier said I know.  If it's any consolation, my boobs aren't sore either and I didn't have sore boobs with DS until about 7 weeks.

Emma - How exciting to start d/r tomorrow.  Won't be long now and before you know it it will be EC day.

Bev - Ant or Dec ....neither!  I think they're 'orrible, irritating, little squirts.    I like a real man with big thighs who could throw me over his shoulder during a crisis and lead me to safety.  Suspect neither would be able to oblige.  Then again it could be a generational thing as you're much younger than me!

Good luck to the Rainy Day and Sher for your tests and hi to everyone else.

Best wishes, Succotash.


----------



## omnad

Hi girls,
Moon- I am so sorry about this, it is so difficult especially when you have friends that are pregnant. My close friend is pregnant with her second, about 14 weeks, it does seen so unfair and I am so happy for her. It doesn't make it any easier. I am suer you will get your wish..  
Rainyday I hope you have better news today.
I'm afraid mine is BFN as well. I had one of my worst days yesterday. I went out with my good friend to a sunday roast, already knowing it was bfn. I felt really c**p, but decided to go with the boys as dh was working (he's a vet).
We started eating and it was really good, but then BROKE MY TOOTH ON A ROAST POTATO (VERY CRISPY ONE). So this turned out to be the most expensive meal ever. I have seen my dentist this morning and it broke quite badly and I need a crown, great end to the last few weeks with my pneumonia.
We have decided to take a break and do out last FET after the new year.
This would be our last treatment and we will be very happy with out 2 wonderful boys.

Succotash congratulation on your bfp.
Suzy- good luck for tomorrow, I understand how you feel. we didn't tell anyone at first, but I did feel I need some support, so I told 2 good friends. I feel it is easier this way.

love to everyone else,
Sharon


----------



## Succotash

Sher

So sorry to hear your news.    You've really been through the mill recently.  And dental trouble on top.  I really wish for you that the New Year will bring you your next little miracle.  



Best wishes, Succotash


----------



## karen1

Hi Moon and Sher, Im so sorry to hear your news.  It all seems so cruel and unfair.  The lengths we all have to go through.  

Suz, good luck with the test, will keep everything crossed for you.  And sending you loads of  

Ive had an awful day.  Started bleeding abit this morning so bought a test, showed bfp.  Was completely shocked as didnt have this when pg with dd.  Have been bleeding lightly on and off all day.  Going for hcg test tomorrow and then again on Thursday (my test date).  Clinic said it could be implantation bleeding as Im on day 10, but also I could be having a miscarriage.   Feel like Im on a rollercoster.

Hope everthing is ok with everyone else.

Karen xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All,

Sharon, so sorry to hear that this wasn't the one for you.  Good Luck for your FET next year, and do keep posting here....

Karen - Poor you - what a roller coaster this horrible ride is....so hope the bleeding stops soon, and you can get on and enjoy that BFP. Thinking of you, and wishing you huge luck and babydust. Keep us posted...

Succotash - hope the bleeding has stopped, and that all is looking ok....

Rainy Day - Any news?

Suzy -   GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING!!!! 

Thinking of you all, and wishing you all lots of love and luck on the road ahead...

Hun xx


----------



## Rainy Day

Test date is tomorrow but not looking good today.  I did a test this morning which was still a BFN.  Also I'm 11 days post ET and started light bleeding but brown rather than red.  Not hopeful at all.

Hope bleeding stops for Karen and Succotash too.

Good luck for tomorrow to Suzy.

I'm so sorry to hear of your BFNs Sher and Moon.

Love to everyone else.

Rainy Day


----------



## Hun

Rainy Day,
Sorry to hear that its sounding like a bfn.   Keep us posted.
My thoughts are with you  
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Sher and rainyday - sorry about your bfns. Its a grim business, isn't it? Much effort for no reward, but at least we gave it a chance and were brave.
Succotash - I'm praying for you and that everything proceeds well.

I think its a bfn for me too. Did a test this morning and it was defo negative. Not even the faintest suggestion of a line. No bleeding yet and I'm 14 days post EC, counting the day of EC as day 1 (last time I got a bfp on this same day)

Life is not so great for me at the moment. Ds has a cold and finally went to sleep at 11.30, then woke at 5am, we are still homeless with nowhere to move to and have to be out of here in three weeks, and to cap it all, my brother rang this morning to tell me my mother has been admitted to hosptial with diarrhoea and vomiting. She is normally fit as an ox and it sounds like its just a bug, but it still worries the crap out of me - and its so difficult being at the other side of the world and not being able to visit. I dread these calls, but I always thought it'd be my father who got sick.

Well, if my pg test is still negative tomorrow, I'm going to settle down with a bottle of wine, packet of ciggies (normally I dont' smoke, but this is an exception ) and a family sized bar of dairy milk choccy 

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Oh no....

I was so hoping this would work for you suzy....I sort of had a good feeling for you.
 If you need us you know where we are....
I am really sorry to hear that it is all so crap. I hope your mum gets well soon, your littl'un gets over his cold, that somewhere lovely to live is just around the corner, and that you will put all this behind you and cycle again, if it isn't better news in the next couple of days.

Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Rainy Day - so very sorry to hear it could be a bfn for you, brown blood is usual old blood, so hope the test you did is wrong and you get a BFP tomorrow.   

Hun - How you doing


----------



## scruffyted

Whoops!! Posted before I had finished, must be tired!!

Hun - How you doing?  when is your baseline? bet you cant wait to stop d/r!!

Moon - so sorry that it is a bfn for you.Life is so cruel.   I wish you all the best in what ever you decide to do next and if you do have more tx, I hope you get the sibling you so dearly want.

Emma - good luck with d/r tommorrow!!

Succotash - hope everything is still good with you   when is your next hcg test?

Sher - So sorry you have tested bfn I really hope your FET in the new year brings you your much wanted sibling.  Really hope you get your tooth sorted!

Karen - really hope that it is implantation bleeding and you defiantly have a BFP! 

Suzy - Why is it when your down,life just throws more crap at you!  I really hope that you find somewhere to live really soon, your perfect home is just around the corner. Really hope your mum gets better soon, it must be so hard living so far away.  fingers crossed that you test tomorrow and that you get a BFP.   

Our consultation went well today - we can have another go at a fresh ICSI cycle, so once we have sorted out finaces we will try again. unfortunately wont be until the new year, but will still post here if that ok to see how you all doing, even though I'm not cycling yet.  really hope 2006 is our turn.

love to you all

scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Succotash

Rainy Day - So sorry that you think it's looking like a BFN.  I'll be hoping and praying that it turns positive today.   

Suzy - You poor thing, as if you've not got enough on your plate right now.  Sorry to you too that you think things aren't looking good.  I'm hoping that you get your housing sorted out, that must be hugely stressful not to mention your mum being unwell.  I'll be hoping that she makes a good and speedy recovery.  Booze, **** and chocolate sounds like a good distraction plan.  I used to smoke and have been soooo tempted by the ciggies with each BFN we've had this year.  

Karen1 - Well done on your positive test.  For you, I'll be hoping that the bleeding stops.  Good luck with the HCGs and keep us informed.  

Scruffyted - Glad to hear that your consult went well.  Do post and keep us informed.  Maybe 2006 will be a good year for all of us.  

Hi to everyone else.

Quick me update.  Well my bleeding was short-lived thankfully and I spent most of the weekend with my feet up watching rubbish TV.  My Acon hpts are showing darker lines everyday so I'm trying to remain cautiously optimistic.  Next beta not until Friday.

Love and best wishes, Succotash


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

I've not been on for a day and can't believe the news.

Really sorry to here that Moon,  Suzy and Sher anll tested BFN  

Rainyday I hope you get a better result today try and stay positive  

Karen1 congrats on your test.

Succotash glad to here you bleeding has stoped and you had a good rest over the weekend!


Af finally arrived for me yesterday so I rang my clinic and requested treatment.  Just been for a day2 hormorne test this morn in case frostie does't survive,  then we can carry straight on with our IVF cycle with no hold ups.  My next step is to ring on thurs aft to see when next to go for more blood to be taken I think it will be Monday 31/10/05  when the vampires strike next!!


Hope everyone else is ok

Bev
xx


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi tracey

Hope you are ok?

When next year are you thinking of starting tx?  sorry for being nosey!

your little um is a cutie!

Bev


----------



## suzy

Moon     FET Testing 23/10/05      (dd - Emily born 2003)

Sher          IVF    Testing 24/10      (2 boys 7 and 3)

RainyDay    IVF    Testing 24/10     (dd 2003)

Succotash  IVF    Testing 24/10      (ds Nov 03)

Karen         IVF    Testing 27/10     (ds 21/5/04)

Suzy          IVF    Testing 28/10      (ds 27/12/04)

Ali - IVF d/r 7/10/05       (ds Cameron born June 04)

Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05     (ds Henry Charles - 8/11/04)

Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05     (ds Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin     )
   
Scruffyted - fresh cycle ICSI starting 2006     (DS born July 02)

CJ - FET consult 10/11     (Twin boys)

Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05       (dd born 10/4/02)

Beverley wheeldon - starting FET     (dd Isabella Ann 8/5/05)

Tracey72 - starting IVF 2006    (ds Maxwell Alex 16/11/04)


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Rainyday  - I won't change your   to a bfn until you post that you are certain - here's hoping (myself as well - I guess I better wait until tomorrow)

Karen - I'll wait to change yours until your'e certain - lots of good wishes and prayers to you.

Hi Tracey - I remember you were posting around the time that I was having my last IVF. How have you been. Congratulations on Maxwell.

Succotash - glad that the bleeding has settled. I'm really gunning for you, you being our one bfp so far (hopefully not the only one lol)

Hun - it is SO wonderful when someone has a "feeling" that its going to work for me!!!!!! Thank you!!

Scruffyted - here's looking to next year

Emma - well no green veins this time either - hope you are sniffing now.

Sher - thanks for your message, will reply soon.

GOOD NEWS - we are not homeless anymore. We have now got a lovely house to live in and they have accepted our dogs too, as long as they don't bark too much. So I have put a smiley by my profile at the news! I am making beef bourgingon for dinner and have had a little bit of the excess red wine poured out for the recipe so I have pretty much given up that my hpt will miraculously turn positive. Still, I have another hpt to do tomorrow, and will obsess about it all day, no doubt even throwing it in the bin in disgust, only to fish it out again later - sad case heh? Can't help myself. 

What I really hate about IF/IVF is how it takes over your life. And I can't stand the fact that it detracts from the enjoyment of ds. It really peeves me that we have to do this. God only knows how some of the women on here cope. I have only done it twice and have a lovely son - and this bfn has knocked me a bit.  So I've decided to pull myself together and concentrate on me,ds and dh for a while. Exercise, eating fruit and vegetables (yeh right!),  relaxation and getting back my sex life (gone down the drain since we started ivf). But I've also decided to go again ASAP - probably January. as we have family staying over Christmas.

I rang the hossie and my mum is getting better. It really does sound like gastro.

Love to everyone,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Hi Girls, 


Hi Rainey day, Suzy and Sher, I'm so so sorry to hear about the    

Suzy great news you can start again so soon, When I have BFN's and AF turns up I really feel like my body has let me down and the last thing I want to do is be healthy and be kind to it (sounds mad but) I feel so much better when I have eaten all the wrong things and drunk a lot. So have a naughty time over Xmas and the be healthy for your next go in Jan 

Hi Karen, I really hope your bleeding has stopped, I had bleeding too on my positive with the boys, I know that doesn't really help when your going through it yourself but just wanted you to know my nurse said it was common with IVF/ICSI and with having twins..   .. 

Hi Succotash, so pleased to hear your bleeding has stopped, keep resting (as much as you can), as I just wrote to Karen I had bleeding too (very bad like AF, twice) and I had the boys, good luck with the next beta 

Hi Scruffyted, I'm glad the consultation when so well and your trying again next yr, I hope 2006 is your yr too! 

Hi Tracey72, welcome 

Hi Hun how is the cycling going?

Hoping we get some more    soon, just sprinkle some 

lots of love CJ x


----------



## karen1

Hi everyone, so sorry to hear about the bfn's.  I really think that all this is such a lottery and its so cruel the amount of time we have to wait to see if its worked.

I had a hcg test today, it was 148 which apparently is high.  This is all news to me as I didnt have to have this test when pg with dd.  I havent had a bleed for over 24 hours, but Im constantly in the loo to check.  Im so paranoid!  Having another test test on Thursday to see if hcg has increased.

Sending lots of    for everyone waiting to test.

Karen xx


----------



## Hun

Congratulations Karen !!!!  

Hun xx


----------



## Rainy Day

Congratulations Karen on your BFP.  Your bHCG sounds a good healthy number.

Well done     

Keep us posted.

Lots of Love

Rainy Day


----------



## emma73

my goodness - I'm so sad to read of the BFN's - its just so unfair.    Suzy - I have been a bit superstitious with regard to your tx - dotn ask me why, but I had told myslf that if you get a BFP then so will I. . . .must be something to do with us chatting last year and you testing the very day I start dr this year! Strange!        

Karen - congrats on your BFP - how many days post transfer are you? On my test day last year my HCG was 197 - thats was 12 days after transfer and I had twins! I also spotted on and off during my preg - really common apparently. Dosent stop the worry though. Hope you are reassured on with your next visit to the clinic. 

I had my first down regg injection this morning. Not sniffing this time as we get injections now instead - I was all fingers and thumbs and had forgotten everything the nurse had told me and then my skin started itch and went bright red and swollen. I thought  I was maybee having a reaction to it but it went donw so I assume I will just have the joy of going through that every morning for the next month. 

Will anyone still be here - it seems like a few of you are done already - will I be here all on my own? 

Love 

Emma


----------



## Hun

Emma - no I'll still be here.
I am the queen of down regulation     - over two weeks in and baseline is not for another 12 days!!!!!
have fun jabbing cycle buddie....
Hun xx


----------



## Hun

Forgot to say...Hi and welcome to Tracey. Hope Max is well, and you are putting the stress of the last few weeks behind you.
lots of love
Hun xxxx


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi Emma I'll still be here to.  I will be havin frostie popped back (as long as it defrosts ok)  some time around the 8/11 I think.  If not will have to do a full Ivf cycle so will prob be here by myself!!

Bev


----------



## scruffyted

Hi girls

Many congratulations Karen, so pleased your bleeding has stopped.  Let us know how Thursday goes.

Hi CJ   thank you for your words earlier. 

Welcome Tracey - you never know we may be cycle buddies next year, when do you think you will start tx, ours wont be until Feb I don't think. 

Emma - I still be here, lurking to see how you, Hun and Bev are getting on. Fingers crossed for more BFP  

Suzy - SO glad you have found somewhere to live, hopefully your stress will come down a bit, glad your mum is getting better.  I know exactly what you mean about IVF taking over our life! I totally agree what you said about it detracts us from enjoying our DS.  I cannot wait until the day (please god) we have a sibling for our DS and NEVER have to think, be stressed or devastated by IVF!! I know we are soo very blessed to have our DS and I try so hard not to let my desperation for a sibling effect him, but it is so hard.
Like you, I have tried to pull myself together after our last failure, and knowing we wont be able to try again until the new year, I am trying to get fit and lose the half a stone that I've never shifted since having DS!! Was going well today until I cooked DS tea, mash, sausage,onion and broccoli! yum! I ended up eating two sausages then got cross with myself as been so good all day!!   oh well, try again tomorrow!! Hopefully 2006 will be a GREAT year for us and we get the sibling we both so want. maybe we will cycle together.

Hello to everyone else - just to make you smile (or not) two months today is Christmas Day!!! 

Lots of love 
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Moon

Hi Girls,

WOW - I have a couple of nights off watching rubbish TV, eating chocolate (by the kilo) and generally feeling sorry for myself and I see that here is the place to be.  It has taken me ages to catch up on all the news!

Karen - Congratulations on your wonderful news.  Take it easy. 

Sher and Rainy Day - sorry to hear that you have joined me in the BFN this time.  Let's try to remain positive - it must be our turn next time eh?

Emma - I am hoping to start tx again before Christmas (FET), so you won't be lonely.

Bev - still got my fingers crossed for that little frostie.

Tracey - welcome to the thread.

Scruffyted - here's hoping that all our dreams come true in 2006.  Let's hope it is a bumper year!

Succotash - I am so happy for you, those results sound good.  When will you know whether you are looking forward to one baby or two?

Sorry to anyone I have missed.

  

Positive Vibes to all.

Moon

Suzy - glad things are looking up for you.


----------



## Succotash

Bit of a quick drive by as I've got the most horrendous cold and feel so lousy.

Karen - Woohoo!  Congratulations, that sounds like a good healthy number.   .  Good luck with your next beta.

Best wishes, Succotash


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls 

Selfish me post coming up.....

Feeling very sad today. met up with my post natal mums today, 12 of us!!! Well the last one (but me) announced her second pregnancy today  I'm pleased for her but really got to me today.  None of them know our DS is an IVF baby ( i feel different enough from them!) So that's it, I know their are lots of girls on FF who havent even got one but I would so love to have another and not feel so odd in the crowd. Makes me not want to meet up with them again but my DS loves seeing his friends from when they were babies.

Sorry girls, just needed to get it off my chest.

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Scruffyted

So sorry you are feeling down today. I can imagine what it must be like...I have been waiting with baited breath for the first new pg announcement from our group. 

Look forward hun, you might end up being the last to announce a second pg, but one day you will be joining them. And by that time they'll have given away all their baby goodies, and will be jealous of you and your lovely bump.

2006 will be your year... keeping everything crossed for you
Hun xxx


----------



## Succotash

Scruffyted - Poor you, so sorry that you're a bit down in the dumps.  I know what you mean about feeling the odd one out.  You just have to believe that it will happen again.  You did it once and you can do it again.  My dh's view (bless him) is that IVF is just a numbers game and you just have to keep going till the dice rolls in your favour, not withstanding financial and emotional considerations of course.  It was actually that thought that has kept me going through our BFNs this year.  I kept thinking, there has to be one embryo that will eventually stick.  The only thing I did differently this time was to have acupuncture and I believe it made a huge difference to our cycle, especially the session immediately before and after ET.  I was so serene and calm whereas DH needed to be scraped off the ceiling.  It's good you have a plan for 2006.   

Suzy - Glad to hear that you've found somewhere to live and that your mum is on the mend.  I'm hoping that this will all be the precursor to some good news for you with your next cycle.  

Hi to everyone else.  I'm nervously awaiting my second HCG result from today.  Will post and let you know.  Don't want to jinx anything by changing my siggy. 

Love to you all, Succotash


----------



## Succotash

HCG has come back as 1090 at 15dp3dt and progesterone level really good too. My rudimentary googling suggests this is a highish level so need to be prepared for the _possibility_ of twins. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing .... Scan in 2 weeks time.

Babydust, Succotash.


----------



## Rainy Day

Wow Succotash! 

Thats a fantastic hcg level.  You must be so relieved.  I am so excited for you and will be watching closely for news of possible twinnies!!!


Congratulations!

All loves

Rainy Day


----------



## Hun

Woweee!

Great news succotash!
All the best

Hun xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi All

Can I join you here as a little banner waving supporter until I start the rollercoaster again.  Well having looked at everything we may try and attend a different clinic to the one we went to for DD as we have a 5 month wait for a consultation and the other clinic which is more expensive is 6 weeks.  there are a LOT of familiar names here from when I cycled for DD (like Tracey, Hun, Suzy)

I am sending hugs to those who recently got BFNs.

As for the first second pregnancy announcements - I had my first and its from the girl I am most friendly with from NCT and I tend to see her on a one to one basis.

Clare


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hun- Thank you for your lovely words - made me cry but a nice cry! Really hit me this weekend but feeling a little better tonight.  Hope you are ok and not feeling to bad d/r.

Succotash - wow!! Looking forward to hearing about your scan, my bet is twins!!!  I'd be like you and not change my signature until I was sure.  Thank you for your words of comfort, can i ask you about your acupuncture - I had acupuncture with our last FET but she only practiced once a week, hence only saw her 2 days after embies were put back and the week and bit before hand!! When did you start having acupuncture, when you started d/r? Also where did you find your acupuncturist?  I googled and my one came up as British (whatever it is??) so she should have been good and she said she had dealt with IVF before,i did like her but would like to find one that does just before and after transfer as I know this is supposed to help implantation etc, although our clinic is 2hr drive away. Was yours near your clinic?

Hello to everyone else, hope you had a nice weekend -Hi to Clare, love the photo of your DD!

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## emma73

Hello everyone! This is a quikie from me as I have square  eyes and need to go to bed! Just wanted to say hello really and that I'm still here. Been D/r for almost a week- and I keep forgetting to take my injection and then I'm all fingers and thumbs about it. 

Thankfully the IVF hasnt had too much of an imopact yet - I kind of keep forgetting about it and then- Bam!! I remember and then get nervous!!

Any how - welcome aboard tio Claire - I remember you from last year. DD is lovely! Hope you can get an appointment quick  - its funny - once we decide we are ready its like "Ok- NOW would be good"   If you know what I mean

Right so - when I am going to turn into an emotional wreck? Or has it happened already and I am just too neurotc to even notice  

Gotta go rest my weary eyes. Clokc changes not doing Luke any favours - could be 6 am wake ups all winter me thinks!

Bye for now xx


----------



## suzy

Hiya everyone,

Emma - pleeeease don't get superstitious about my bfn - it has no bearing on your ivf. I'm glad its not getting to you too much yet

Succotash - you are my inspiration!! I keep thinking that if you can do it, so can I - I worry about my age at 39 . Glad you have a good hcg level - good luck for you scan - what would you think about twins?

Scruffyted - hope you are feeling better

karen and Hun - how you going ?

Hi to Clare and Tracy

I am going to see my doctor today -  the appointment is at 3pm this afternoon, coinciding with virutally the whole county coming to a standstill for the Melbourne Cup - like the Grand National, but bigger. Aussies go absolutely mad over it - there are no people in the streets, and no people in the shops, they are all at lunches and functions. Most people have office sweeps, or put a bet on, but no......not me, I'll be seeing my doc to discuss IVF!! Wish I was getting drunk on champagne in some bar or other. 

And I am so pleased - ds has woken up this morning WITH TEETH!!!!! Two little ones peeping through!! He is the last one in all my friends babies to get them!! What a milestone.
We are starting to move house this weekend. I am busy packing up boxes.

Love 

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Still here, still d/r. Roll on Friday - I might even get to start stimms   my drugs are arriving Weds (hopefully)...I'll be away on business so I'll be leaving DH to sign for them 
My grandma died on Friday. Not unexpected, but upsetting nontheless 
Also feeling incredibly stressed about the next few weeks....work, henrys birthday party, cycling etc etc  

Succotash - when is you scan?

Em - Hi cycle buddy - hope its all going well  

Suzy - Glad to hear you are feeling a little more positive about the next cycle.  on the news of a toothy grin to melt your heart!

Scruffyted - hope you are feeling a bit better, and we will see you here posting about your next cycle very soon!

Love to everyone else
Hun xx


----------

